# Xgl - il futuro del desktop linux

## golaprofonda

Sul questo mitico forum ancora non se ne parla? ma avete visto tutti i video?

Eccoli:

http://www.tuxmind.altervista.org/viewtopic.php?t=144

Io dico VIVA NOVELL!

Qualcuno sa quando sarà pronto?

----------

## Onip

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3083426.html#3083426

Purtroppo per te sei arrivato secondo....   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Onip wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3083426.html#3083426
> 
> Purtroppo per te sei arrivato secondo....   

 

azz.. mannaggia   :Laughing: 

beh parliamone seriamente. Secondo voi entro quanto sarò disponibile? e soprattutto era veramente un cluster?   :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> beh parliamone seriamente. Secondo voi entro quanto sarò disponibile? e soprattutto era veramente un cluster?  

 

nessun cluster, ti basta avere Xorg-X11 modulare, mesa cvs e una scheda video 3D di ultima generazione con pieno supporto openGL per X11 (nvidia, sis, ecc ecc), altro non ti serve. Se vuoi testare il nuovo Xgl sulla tua gentoo box, qui c'è la guida passo passo, e qui l' overlay ufficiale per gli ebuild.

Io l'ho provato con una GeForce4 MX 440, 512Mb di RAM e un vecchio Athlon XP 1800 ed è velocissimo ad eseguire gli eyes candy, ovviamente è altamente instabile, crasha facilmente e non tutti gli 'eye candy' sono disponibili

----------

## gutter

Tempo fa avevo scritto degli ebuild per xglx che potete trovare in questo post. 

Non ho visto quelli linkati da DarkAngel76 (che possibilmente saranno migliori dei miei). Non appena ho un poco di tempo ci do un'occhiata.

----------

## golaprofonda

grazie!!

era proprio quello che cercavo. Quella del cluster era una battuta...dai filmati si capisce che stanno facendo un buon lavoro anche se mi hanno detto proprio che i crash sono frequenti..

ci provo..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> [...] e una scheda video 3D di ultima generazione con pieno supporto openGL per X11 (nvidia, sis, ecc ecc)[...]

 

Porcamiseria che rabbia avere una SiS impossibilitata all'uso dell'accelerazione hw!!!

Che frustrazione!!

----------

## Ic3M4n

messo ieri sera, fichissimo sul mio chiodo-intel 900 Mhz e una nvidia 5200 viaggia che è una meraviglia, fluidissimo. l'unico problema è che se utilizzo il alt+tab mi disegna la finestra nera e devo restartare glxcompmgr. però è veramente spettacolare e non è nemmeno troppo complesso da dover avere una laurea per poterlo utilizzare.

una cosa sola: io riesco ad avviarlo solo da root, è normale?

----------

## codadilupo

qualcun ha idea di dove si possa recuperare /xcompmgr-davidr-20050313..tar.bz2 ?

Pare che sia sparito anche dalla pagina dello sviluppatore http://www.freedesktop.org/~davidr/xgl-stuff/ ...

Coda

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

>  *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   [...] e una scheda video 3D di ultima generazione con pieno supporto openGL per X11 (nvidia, sis, ecc ecc)[...] 
> 
> Porcamiseria che rabbia avere una SiS impossibilitata all'uso dell'accelerazione hw!!!
> 
> Che frustrazione!!

 

che SiS hai?

----------

## Sasdo

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> che SiS hai?

 

SiS 651

purtroppo fa parte della serie 315 e per avere il DRI dovrei avere una della serie 300 (il kernel help dice 630 compatibile).

boh, comunque sia appena xorg 7 diventa stabile lo provo lostesso =)

ciaoo

----------

## Ghostraider

S-P-E-T-T-A-C-O-L-A-R-E   :Very Happy: 

Scommettiamo che se faccio vedere i video in facoltà riesco a far avvicinare almeno il 10 % della gente in più verso Linux...  :Wink: 

Non ho parole, davvero complimenti a chi ha lavorato e sta lavorando su questa cosa.

Aspetto solo di aver un po' di tempo per provare a metterlo sul Pc.

P.S. Se non erro nell'ultimo video si vede un effetto veramente mooolto simile all'Exposè della Apple   :Laughing: 

----------

## iDreamer

mmm... ma se io voglio solo testarlo... posso far convivere 2 versioni di xorg???una stabile e una per il test???

----------

## Ic3M4n

dovresti crearti un'ambiente in chroot, però non so quanto ti convenga. tanto vale fare la migrazione a xorg-7.0. in ogni caso non è ancora un sistema "usabile", ha molti bachi, almeno per quello che ho potuto provare. e poi con il fatto che sono riuscito a farlo funzionare solo da root vuol dire che l'utilizzarlo continuativamente vuol dire accollarsi dei rischi non indifferenti di sicurezza. in ogni caso: xorg-7.0 mi sembra stabile, l'ho su da un po' ormai e non ha mai creato problemi. l'unica cosa a cui bisogna stare attenti è la gestione dei virtual. metterlo solo per provare xgl in ogni caso non credo sia il massimo. proprio per quanto riportato sopra.

----------

## Cerberos86

allora auspichiamo un continuo e rapido sviluppo del progetto.....  :Very Happy: 

ci sono indiscrezioni su quando xorg 7 sarà stabile...all'incirca....?

Se non altro per prepararmi mentalmente ad un upgrade pesante....ho bisogno di concentrazione per certe cose....   :Laughing: 

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

> xorg-7.0 mi sembra stabile

 

Su che architettura? Io lo volevo provare su amd64 assieme a xgl. Mi date qualche consiglio??

grazie[/quote]

----------

## golaprofonda

NEWS NEWS NEWS!! XGL RILASCIATO!

http://www.tuxmind.altervista.org/viewtopic.php?p=713#713

(tutti i link infondo alla pagina)

E' stato aggiornato oggi il CVS avete visto i nuovi video? A quando i nuovi ebuilds? Lo voglio assolutamente provare..!!

Posso migrare da Xorg 6.8.2 a Xorg 7.0.0 senza particolari problemi?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SiS 651
> 
> purtroppo fa parte della serie 315 e per avere il DRI dovrei avere una della serie 300 (il kernel help dice 630 compatibile).

 

giÃ  provato i driver dello sviluppatore ufficiale? http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsisvga.shtml

----------

## makoomba

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> giÃ  provato i driver dello sviluppatore ufficiale? http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsisvga.shtml

 

nulla da fare.

ho un asus con lo stesso chipset = zero 3d

----------

## Sasdo

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> giÃ  provato i driver dello sviluppatore ufficiale? http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsisvga.shtml

 

da quella pagina:

 *Thomas Winischhofer wrote:*   

> Once again: There is no DRI/OpenGL/3D support for the SiS 6326, 5597/5598, 530/620, 315, 550, 650, 651, 740, 330, 661, 741, 760, 761 including all model variations with letters in the model number.

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> allora auspichiamo un continuo e rapido sviluppo del progetto..... 
> 
> ci sono indiscrezioni su quando xorg 7 sarà stabile...all'incirca....?
> 
> Se non altro per prepararmi mentalmente ad un upgrade pesante....ho bisogno di concentrazione per certe cose....  

 

nell'ultima gwn (mi sembra, o penultima cmq) hanno detto che si sta pensando di spostare tutto il progetto da hard masked a testing. in ogni caso prima che diventi stabile mi sà che ci vorrà ancora molto tempo. la questione dei virtual in portage finora è stata sempre aggirata mettendo virtual/xorg in provided. soluzione non elegante ma che ti permette in ogni caso di continuare ad utilizzare portage.

direi che in ogni caso ci sarà un lasso di tempo abbastanza grande in cui si avrà la possibilità di scegliere quale dei due utilizzare. credo una cosa tipo gli split ebuild di kde che tutt'ora puoi decidere se utilizzare o meno.

in ogni caso ribadisco: sulle mie macchine non ho trovato grosse differenze tra xorg 6.9.x e 7.0 semplicemente mi piace poter decidere di salvare un po' di spazio non mettendo cose che non ho mai utilizzato.

la differenza maggiore l'ho invece vista con il passaggio da gnome-2.12 a 2.13.90 sul pc di casa, che utilizzo per test e banco di prova. mi sembra sensibilmente più veloce rispetto alla versione precedente, sembra che il lavoro di riscrittura dei collli di bottiglia stia avendo un qualche effetto.

----------

## lavish

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> NEWS NEWS NEWS!! XGL RILASCIATO!

 

Per favore, evita di linkare in futuro il tuo post sul tuo sito quando avresti potuto riportarlo direttamente qui, puzza da spam.

Grazie

----------

## Sparker

[quote="Ic3M4n"] *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in ogni caso ribadisco: sulle mie macchine non ho trovato grosse differenze tra xorg 6.9.x e 7.0 

 

Per forza, sono la stessa versione: il 7.0 è esattamente un 6.9 modularizzato.

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, pero' se permetti avere kde o i kde meta della stessa versione non credo che il risultato sia lo stesso.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, pero' se permetti avere kde o i kde meta della stessa versione non credo che il risultato sia lo stesso.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## golaprofonda

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *golaprofonda wrote:*   NEWS NEWS NEWS!! XGL RILASCIATO! 
> 
> Per favore, evita di linkare in futuro il tuo post sul tuo sito quando avresti potuto riportarlo direttamente qui, puzza da spam.
> 
> Grazie

 

l ho riportato per il semplice fatto che nel mio avevo messo 2 link già rinominati con etichetta e ovviamente facevo prima..

non ho nessuno guadagno a riportare il sito   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

sono riuscito a farlo partire da utente con questo script:

```
#!/bin/bash

# Start a new X server

export DISPLAY=:1

#Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv > /dev/null 2>&1 &

Xgl :1 -ac -accel xv:fbo -accel glx:pbuffer & > /dev/null 2>&1 &

gnome-session > /dev/null 2>&1 &

sleep 5

# Source user´s xinitrc

#[ -f $HOME/.xinitrc ] && /bin/bash $HOME/.xinitrc

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib DISPLAY=:1 compiz --replace gconf switcher decoration wobbly fade opaci$

sleep 2

DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window-decorator > /dev/null 2>&1 &

# Set german keyboard layout

DISPLAY=:1 setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout it -variant basic

```

sembra che tutto vada bene.

----------

## Raffo

@iceman: quello script lo esegui da shell con una sessione già avviata o cosa??

/me che sta emergendo xorg modulare, che dio me la mandi buona   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

no, devo stoppare gdm e poi da shell eseguo quel comando. adesso stavo dando un'occhio a come farlo eseguire direttamente da gdm ma bisogna modificare un po' di cose negli script di avvio di gnome perche' sorgono alcuni problemi.

adesso io eseguo compiz e poi gnome-session che carica metacity e lancia alcuni warning sul fatto che c' gia' un wm in esecuzione. fin qui nulla di male, per sostituirlo bisogna eseguire metacity --replace, cosa che non ho intenzione di fare, logicamente.

se eseguo gdm bisogna trovare il modo per eseguire prima compiz, quindi andare a modificare leggermente la sessione di avvio di gnome.

----------

## Raffo

ehm tanto io uso kdm  :Very Happy: 

stoppo tutto e avvia da shell allora, grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

una cosa sola: ho notato che gconf a volte causa problemi, adesso l'ho disabilitato perche' durante il caricamento si blocca tutto e devo riavviare il server grafico. credo di aver isolato il problema su gconf... ho riavviato qualche volta e sembra che tutto vada bene.

ultima cosa che devo sistemare e' la tastiera che non mi prende piu' i caratteri speciali.

----------

## BlackBelt

quando avvio xgl con quello script ho un blackscreen, se avvio senza compiz invece tutte le icone si vedo a righe, una cosa tipo questa

http://impurity.org/~stalyn/fuxed.png

ma meno estesa.

Ho amd64, e l'overlay del 14febbraio.

Idee?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ho letto che molti hanno problemi del tipo blackscreen, che hardware stai utilizzando? nel forum internazionale ho sentito di gente con AMD64 far funzionare tutto, pero' ci sono alcuni problemi con alcune schede video.

inoltre questo e' quanto viene riferito:

 *Gentoo-wiki.com wrote:*   

> Black Windows 
> 
> All windows turn black when running compiz. 
> 
> compiz may output errors like this: 
> ...

 

----------

## BlackBelt

scusa la scheda video nvidia geforce go fx 5650.

Vuoi sapere altro? 

pure io ho sentito di gente con amd64 e nvidia che non ha problemi senza compiz. Sarò io quello fortunato??

----------

## Ic3M4n

una cosa sola: se tu avvii Xgl e poi gnome-session hai il video che si vede distorto?

potrebbe essere a questo punto un problema di Xgl pi che di compiz.

che versione stai usando dei mesa? nell'overlay ce ne sono due, e dato che xgl prende direttamente parti delle librerie mesa sarebbe utile sapere quali usi.

altra cosa: ho notato che se compilo con i driver nvidia abilitati ho alcuni problemi. quindi solitamente prima do un

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

 e poi compilo tutto il compilabile.

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

> he versione stai usando dei mesa? 

 

```
eix mesa
```

 *Quote:*   

>  media-libs/mesa
> 
>      Available versions:  6.4.1-r1 6.4.2 6.4.3_alpha20060209[1]  6.4.3_alpha20060209-r2[1]
> 
>      Installed:           6.4.3_alpha20060209-r2
> ...

 

non ho avuto particolari problemi di compilazione.. anzi direi che andata piuttosto liscia.

----------

## losco

Anche io vorrei riuscire a far funzionare gnome con le XGL da gdm. Per il momento ho solo modificato gdm per funzionare con XGL, ma quando faccio partire gnome da lì ovviamente non ho gli effetti e tutto il resto.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Raffo

purtroppo nn riesco a compilare xgl... l'ho appena postato anche sul sito dell'autore della guida....

```

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I/var/tmp/portage/xgl-20060211/work/Mesa/include -I../X -I../array_cache -I../glapi -I../main -I../math -I../shader -I../swrast -I../swrast_setup -I../tnl -I.. -I../../../hw/xfree86/os-support -DXGLServer -DUSE_MGL_NAMESPACE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../Xext -I../../../composite -I../../../damageext -I../../../xfixes -I../../../Xi -I../../../mi -I../../../miext/shadow -I../../../miext/damage -I../../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../fb -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -MT s_span.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/s_span.Tpo -c s_span.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/s_span.o

if /bin/sh ../../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I/var/tmp/portage/xgl-20060211/work/Mesa/include -I../X -I../array_cache -I../glapi -I../main -I../math -I../shader -I../swrast -I../swrast_setup -I../tnl -I.. -I../../../hw/xfree86/os-support   -DXGLServer   -DUSE_MGL_NAMESPACE  -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT   -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../Xext -I../../../composite -I../../../damageext -I../../../xfixes -I../../../Xi -I../../../mi -I../../../miext/shadow  -I../../../miext/damage -I../../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../fb  -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -MT s_stencil.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/s_stencil.Tpo" -c -o s_stencil.lo s_stencil.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/s_stencil.Tpo" ".deps/s_stencil.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/s_stencil.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

s_span.c:41:25: s_arbshader.h: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [s_span.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../include -I/var/tmp/portage/xgl-20060211/work/Mesa/include -I../X -I../array_cache -I../glapi -I../main -I../math -I../shader -I../swrast -I../swrast_setup -I../tnl -I.. -I../../../hw/xfree86/os-support -DXGLServer -DUSE_MGL_NAMESPACE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I../../../include -I../../../include -I../../../Xext -I../../../composite -I../../../damageext -I../../../xfixes -I../../../Xi -I../../../mi -I../../../miext/shadow -I../../../miext/damage -I../../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../fb -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -MT s_stencil.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/s_stencil.Tpo -c s_stencil.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/s_stencil.o

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-20060211/work/xgl-xorg/GL/mesa/swrast'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-20060211/work/xgl-xorg/GL/mesa'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-20060211/work/xgl-xorg/GL'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xgl-20060211 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

```

EDIT/ aggiornato il codice cvs, emerso nell ordine consigliato e ora e up.... che spettacolo...

----------

## BlackBelt

ho notato che i font di alcune applicazioni sono più grandi. E' una mia impressione?

grazie mille

emanuele

----------

## losco

Con le glx in gnome ho i seguenti problemi:

1) rdesktop con i colori impostati a 16bit visualizza una finestra con contenuto trasparente.

2) il plugin wobbly non mostra effetti (anche se abilitato nel gconf) quando si crea una nuova finestre.

3) Quando cerco di effettuare il logout. Non si esce dalla sessione, ma bisogna killare da terminale.

4) vlc non presenta i bordi sulla finestra dell'applicazione.

5) Riesco a far partire gdm con le GLX ma non gnome da gdm.

6) quando compilo, tutto il sistema rallenta in maniera eclatante... anche spostare le finestre diventa lentissimo.

7) Ho solo un workspace nel pannello di gnome

Per il resto è uno spettacolo incredibile....  :Smile: 

Qualcuno ha i miei stessi problemi ?!?!?

----------

## Raffo

@losco: dal 3 in poi ce li ho tutti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CometaRossa

Salve a tutti  :Smile: 

Ho installato gentoo dopo aver visto i video della novell...

Sono abbastanza niubbo, e ho scelto gentoo vuoi per l'ottimizzazione vuoi perche' ti costringe a capire quello che fai...

Ora ho un problema... credo di aver seguito le operazioni per passare a xorg 7.0 ma non ne sono sicuro... (perdonatemi sono proprio niubbo).

Non riesco ad emergere glx e mesa mentre credo di aver messo la versione giusta di glitz.

```
emerge xgl

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
```

Mi dice questo..

```
emerge --pretend xgl

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.4.3_alpha20060216)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fixesproto-3.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfont-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6c [1.6-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.4

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.0

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.4

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.4.3_alpha20060216

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.2.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-3.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xgl-20060216
```

Mi spiegate cosa devo fare, cosa devo leggere e quanti lumini devo accendere per vedere quel desktop  :Smile: ?

----------

## losco

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @losco: dal 3 in poi ce li ho tutti  

 

 peccato   :Very Happy: 

speravo in qualche soluzione.... ma a te funziona il cambio di theme per gnome?

A me va in crash... ma ho visto il video di un italiano che aveva le 4 aree del desktop nello switcher e il tema delle finestre differente da quello che ho visto a tutti... mah... boh?!?

Cmq considerando che le XGL sono ancora in fase di testing dico che siamo a buon punto...

Speriamo di vederle in portage presto con l'xorg modulare.   :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

 *CometaRossa wrote:*   

> Mi spiegate cosa devo fare, cosa devo leggere e quanti lumini devo accendere per vedere quel desktop ?

 

```
[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1) 
```

Vuol dire che hai installata una versione di xorg <= alla 6.9 e che questa blocca tutti quei pacchetti lì.

Soluzione aggiornare xorg ad una versione adeguata, che io non conosco in quanto non ho ancora provato tutte queste meraviglie. Cmq in uno dei primi post del thread credo sia linkata una guida specifica per gentoo

----------

## CometaRossa

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *CometaRossa wrote:*   Mi spiegate cosa devo fare, cosa devo leggere e quanti lumini devo accendere per vedere quel desktop ? 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1) 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Smile:  questo lo avevo capito anche io  :Wink: 

non ho capito se ho sbagliato qualcosa nell'installare xorg modulare....

----------

## Onip

prova a controllare, allora,  di non avere installate più versioni di xorg, e , nel caso, a togliere quella vecchia. Altro non saprei dirti, io ho ancora il 6.8.

----------

## CometaRossa

 *Onip wrote:*   

> prova a controllare, allora,  di non avere installate più versioni di xorg, e , nel caso, a togliere quella vecchia. Altro non saprei dirti, io ho ancora il 6.8.

 

e come faccio?  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Onip

```
equery l xorg
```

Prova a vedere cosa ti risponde

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai disinstallato in vecchio xorg-x11?

hai creato il file /etc/portage/profile/virtuals?

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

>  peccato 
> 
> speravo in qualche soluzione.... ma a te funziona il cambio di theme per gnome?
> 
> A me va in crash... ma ho visto il video di un italiano che aveva le 4 aree del desktop nello switcher e il tema delle finestre differente da quello che ho visto a tutti... mah... boh?!?
> ...

 

crasha pure a me. Qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema dei font?

----------

## Ghostraider

 *CometaRossa wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   prova a controllare, allora,  di non avere installate più versioni di xorg, e , nel caso, a togliere quella vecchia. Altro non saprei dirti, io ho ancora il 6.8. 
> 
> e come faccio?  

 

Ciao, probabilmente sarà buona cosa leggere il manuale d'installazione, nella parte seconda una volta consclusa l'installazione c'è la parte che introduce all'uso del Portage, lì c'è tutto spiegato in chiaro.

Ciao   :Wink: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Smebra che XGL non sia l'unico :

http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx

----------

## Ghostraider

Sarà possibile utilizzarlo anche con Fluxbox ?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

credo che l'unico impedimento sia avere un Wm che supporti il composite e forse qualche altra estensione di Xorg,, non credo che il DE centri molto metacity e kwin lo fanno gli altri non li conosco

----------

## lorenzo666

una volta installato xgl seguendo la guida, come faccio a farci funzionare kde?

volevo avere tuti quegli effettini grafici, ma non su gnome... mi pare di aver letto che basta impostare compiz come wm al posto di kwin per poter sfruttare tutte le innovazioni di xgl su kde. sapede di preciso cosa bisogna fare, o sapete linkarmi una guida?

----------

## Ic3M4n

prova a lanciare il file che ho postato nelle altre pagine. logicamente devi modificare il tuo .xinitrc o rc.conf per utilizzare kde ed al posto di gnome-window-decoration devi utilizzare il kde

----------

## CarloJekko

avete sentito di questo? http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx

La risposta di redhat ad xgl.... vedremo chi dei due la spunterà....

EDIT: nVidia: Any. No open DRI driver. Closed driver support coming soon though.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cerberos86

a quanto pare la proposta è del tutto diversa però, concettualmente... Xgl dovrebbe essere un'altro server grafico praticamente, quelli proposti da fedora sono una sorta di "complementi"....

IMHO Xgl sembra avere delle potenzialità maggiori... poi non so, /me piuttosto ignorante...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## makoomba

... a me 'sto coso non funziona

quando arrivo alla compilazione di Xgl, comincia ad urlare

```
Aiuto, non è definito il simbolo __GL_sparagnauss nella funzione __GL_cipsCiops

e mo che ci penso, neanche __GL_cazzNeSo nella funzione __GL_cipsCiops

Panico ! Panico ! che faccio ? mi termino..
```

prima di continuare, vorrei sapere se è utilizzabile oppure funziona tipo

```
while(true) { 

  if (random(1,3) == 2) x11.crash();

  sleep(1);

}
```

?

----------

## Ic3M4n

per funzionare funziona. attualmente synco il cvs ogni due o tre giorni ed occasionalmente capita di trovare dei sorgenti bacati che non compilano e sputano fuori qualche errore. mi è successo con xgl tipo ieri potrebbe essere che non abbiano ancora corretto il codice.

----------

## matttions

Io l'ho installato proprio all'inizio e funzionava a meraviglia.

Ora nn riesco + a ricompilarlo, ma hei, è cvs .. e quindi mi metto il cuore in pace...

1. Aggiorno l'overlay svn che hanno sta mettendo a disposizione

2. Rimando la compilazione di tutti gli amichetti

3. Testo in una finestra piccolina.

Se funziona vado con starxgl, altrimenti con startx.. e riprovo il giorno dopo.

IMHO xgl è molto + potente che quello implementato da Fedora.

Ovviamente ad occhio  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

ho dovuto utilizzare una versione CVS più vecchia, ma l'ho fregato.

questo coso è fe-no-me-na-le.

l'ho fatto vedere ad un paio di amici winzzozziani e rosicavano abbestia.

----------

## power83

Ma io nn ho ancora capito....XGL e Xorg 7.0.0 sono la stessa cosa?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Ma io nn ho ancora capito....XGL e Xorg 7.0.0 sono la stessa cosa?

 

no. XGL è uno dei nuovi server sperimentali che succederanno a Xorg.

non è detto che debba essere lui il successore, ma è certamente uno dei migliori, ed uno di quelli più avanti nello svliluppo

----------

## Sonik

ma quindi non ci sarà piu Xorg in favore di XGL? 

ma non è solo un estensione di Xorg?

/idee confuse   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Thrain

Ok, provo a fare luce, secondo le mie informazioni in merito...

1) La sigla Xgl indica una "teoria". Cioè "X-on-OpenGL", ovvero un server X che per disegnarsi sullo schermo si appoggia a funzioni OpenGL che, nel caso in cui l'hardware (e il driver) lo consenta, vengono accelerate dalla scheda grafica. In questo modo si cancella completamente l'uso della parte del driver che si occupava di programmare la pipe 2D della scheda grafica e che disegnava X sullo schermo. I driver di Xgl dovrebbero fornire solo la parte che si occupa della programmazione della zona 3D della scheda grafica e il server X utilizzerebbe le funzioni OpenGL fornite dal driver e da Mesa per disegnarsi. L'implementazione di Xgl che Novell ha rilasciato andrebbe più precisamente chiamata Xglx (ovvero X-on-GLX), e cioè un server X che attraverso GLX comunica con un altro server Xorg che renderizza il tutto attraverso OpenGL. Vi accorgerete di questo se, dopo aver lanciato Xgl, date un "ps ax"... vedrete il processo Xgl e poi un altro processo, Xorg, che si occupa di fornire un context OpenGL su cui Xgl disegna tutte le sue belle finestre.

Questo punto può essere riassunto così: Novell ha scritto un altro server X, chiamato Xglx, e che funziona disegnando il desktop su un context OpenGL fornito dal server Xorg sottostante.

2) aiglx è invece un'estensione. Significa "Accelerated Indirect GLX". Per capire cosa significa, bisogna sapere cosa vuol dire "GLX", "Indiretto"... e "Accelerato"  :Laughing:  !

- - a) GLX è un protocollo e una serie di funzioni che permettono ad una finestra di richiedere al server X un context OpenGL (ovvero una zona su cui effettuare operazioni OpenGL). Ovviamente, per fare al server una simile richiesta, il server stesso dev'essere provvisto di un'apposita estensione che fornisca queste funzioni. L'estensione (viva la fantasia) si chiama GLX  :Very Happy:  . Quindi GLX è il set di funzioni, il protocollo e l'estensione, che permettono di ottenere un context OpenGL all'interno di una sessione X.

- - b) Quando GLX è "Indiretto"? Quando le istruzioni OpenGL nel context che viene creato devono passare attraverso il protocollo GLX fino al server X, e questo si occupa di mandare le istruzioni alla scheda grafica. Ciò succede quando ad esempio (prendiamo un esempio assurdo) lanciate Quake3 su un server remoto e ci giocate da un altro pc (impossibile, dite? No, no, affatto  :Wink:  Leggete e scoprirete). Al contrario, GLX è "diretto" quando le istruzioni OpenGL passano direttamente dal context fino alla scheda grafica (ad esempio utilizzando DRI).

- - c) Quando GLX è "Accelerato"? È Accelerato quando può usufruire dell'hardware per eseguire le funzioni OpenGL, andando quindi più veloce senza sfruttare la cpu.

- - d) Ora uniamo tutti i termini e salta fuori GLX Indiretto Accelerato. E salta subito fuori la domanda: "Quindi prima di aiglx, GLX Indiretto non veniva accelerato?". La risposta è: "Sì e no". Sì: i driver Open Source DRI non lo permettevano. O GLX era Diretto, e quindi Accelerato, oppure era Indiretto, e quindi NON Accelerato. No: i driver NVidia e i driver ATI permettono già da un sacco di tempo di accelerare GLX Indiretto. In definitiva quindi, aiglx è un'estensione del server X e di Mesa/DRI che permette ai Driver Open Source DRI di accelerare GLX Indiretto.

Ovviamente, questo vi farà nascere un po' di domande, vediamo di rispondere a quelle che sono nate a me...

Domanda) "Ma cosa diavolo dici, allora con i driver NVidia io posso già avere tutti quei begli eye candy che vedo nei filmati di Xgl o di aiglx?!"

Risposta) Certo, puoi averli, ma andranno estremamente lenti...

D) "COOOOOME, ma scusa, hai appena detto che i driver NVidia accelerano GLX Indiretto, com'è che non posso vedere quegli effetti a una velocità decente, oh??"

R) E chi dice che fornire l'accelerazione a GLX Indiretto fornisca la velocità necessaria perché quegli effetti siano veloci?

D) "Ora non fare lo sborone, e spiegati... Voglio sapere a cosa serve l'accelerazione a GLX Indiretto e cosa mi serve per avere gli eye candy tipo glxcompmgr o compiz"

R) Ok chiedo scusa, sto sboroneggiando...

- - I) L'accelerazione a GLX Indiretto serve a fare cose tipo: eseguire Quake3 sul server X di una macchina remota e giocarci su una macchina locale avendo l'accelerazione hardware. Ciò significa che, su una linea abbastanza veloce (io non ho provato, ma penso che possa bastare anche una normale ethernet) voi potete giocare a Quake3 in remoto, purché abbiate aiglx o i driver nvidia  :Wink:  .

- - II) Per fare in modo che effetti come quelli forniti da glxcompmgr o da compiz siano veloci, avete bisogno di una nuova estensione a OpenGL, scritta insieme con Xgl ed utilizzata sia da Xgl sia da aiglx, che si chiama GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap. Quest'estensione permette di trasformare il pixmap associato a una finestra del desktop X in una texture OpenGL, in modo da manipolarla con le operazioni OpenGL, fornendo tutta la flessibilità che ne deriva. Certo, l'accelerazione di GLX Indiretto aiuta, perché l'attuale implementazione di GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap funziona solo con GLX Indiretto.

D) "Xgl fornisce l'accelerazione a GLX Indiretto?"

R) Come detto prima, Xgl è solo la teoria: bisogna poi guardare all'implementazione. Xglx fornisce l'accelerazione a GLX Indiretto perché tutto quello che è GLX passa attraverso Xgl che lo passa al context OpenGL creato dal server X sottostante che lo accelera se l'hardware lo permette. Risposta breve: Xglx accelera GLX Indiretto.

D) "Xglx è l'implementazione definitiva di Xgl?"

R) No, Xglx è solo l'implementazione a breve termine, in attesa che Xegl venga rilasciato. Sarà quella l'implementazione a lungo termine di Xgl, e sarà basata sulla libreria EGL che, come GLX, fornisce un set di funzioni per creare un context OpenGL. Il vantaggio rispetto a Xglx è che non ci sarà più il server Xorg sottostante, perché libEGL fornirà il context senza la necessità di essere eseguita in un vero e proprio server.

Fine della lezione!

Mi astengo dal rispondere completamente alla seguente domanda:

D) "Xegl ridurrà la grandezza dei driver (eliminando la parte dedicata al driver 2D), utilizza OpenGL per disegnarsi, il ché è buona cosa, poi sfrutta la parte più potente dell'hardware (quella 3D), e fornisce l'accelerazione necessaria anche per XRender. Non è questo progetto molto migliore e più pulito rispetto ad aiglx, che non fa altro che aggiungere un'ulteriore estensione al vecchio server X?"

Potrebbe anche essere. Ma NVidia ha già detto apertamente che non produrrà driver per Xegl. Inoltre NVidia stessa spiega abbastanza dettagliatamente come il "vecchio server X" fornisca tutta la velocità ed abbia tutte le potenzialità che ora attribuiscono al solo Xegl, e che con minor sforzo e senza la necessità di riscrivere buona parte del driver si possano avere tutta una gamma di feature (TwinView, GLX Diretto, eccetera) che con Xegl tarderebbero ad arrivare o addirittura potrebbero non essere possibili.

Io quindi sono per aiglx. Una risposta più completa richiederebbe che io spieghi anche cosa sia questo "XRender", visto che ancora non l'ho spiegato, ma credo che questo testo sia già abbastanza lungo  :Wink:  .

Non vi annoio dunque ulteriormente...

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

@Thrain: grazie finalmente ne ho capito qualcosa  in più  :Wink: 

----------

## matttions

O grazie.

Realmente.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Cerberos86

Davvero grazie per la spiegazione, finalmente comincio a capirci qualcosa di + senza interminabili ricerche su google....   :Wink: 

----------

## Thrain

Ho corretto un errore che avevo commesso riguardo all'utilizzo di Mesa come libreria OpenGL: Mesa non si occupa, nel caso di Xgl, del rendering di nessuna finestra: è sempre l'implementazione sottostante (NVIDIA, ATI, DRI), che si occupa di disegnare il tutto, e che quindi accelera tutto.

Inoltre, sempre per spiegare un po' meglio cosa succede con Xgl, ho scritto (in inglese) una specie di "conversazione" tra le varie parti in gioco, che spiega come il rendering avvenga. La trovate qui.

----------

## matttions

Un bell'articolo che spiega anche in inglese quello detto da Thrain lo trovate qui.

Sembra abbastanza chiaro :

XGLX --> no DRI --> no Cube, glest, o quake per farla breve

AIGLX --> possibile sviluppo DRI --> Si Cube, si Glest ... bhe ci siamo capiti.

Sembra che la nvidia voglia puntare su AIGLX.

Ho detto sembra. magari è falso  :Smile:  non sò.

l'ATI dorme. come al solito.

l'articolo

http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/free_issues/newsletters/accelerated_x/index_p1.html

----------

## BlackBelt

qualcuno è riuscito a fare andare traslucency/opacity? (shift + ctrl + mouse wheel)

grazie

----------

## golaprofonda

Qualcuno è informato sull'uscita di XGL come ebuild in portage ufficiale? Entro un mese possiamo sperarci?

[OT-ISSIMO] Intanto, per chi usa anche Ubuntu Dapper, ho realizzato un tutorial per installare facilmente XGL in 3 passi: 

XGL su Ubuntu in 3 passi

Spero sia utile alle persone che hanno Gentoo ma non sono riuscite ad installare il CVS.

[/OT-ISSIMO]

----------

## makoomba

 *BlackBelt wrote:*   

> qualcuno è riuscito a fare andare traslucency/opacity? (shift + ctrl + mouse wheel)
> 
> grazie

 

a me funziona

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

> a me funziona

 

Con che versione? 

Ma clicco su ctrl+shift e poi salgo e scendo con la rotellina?

grazie

----------

## makoomba

l'ho compilato una decina di giorni fa, non posso essere più preciso perchè ora sono su winzozz.

la combinazione dei tasti è quella.

----------

## lorenzo666

ciao, sapete mica come si fa a far accettare a compiz kde-window-decorator? al momento mi da un errore del tipo:

```
lorenzo@gentooXP ~ $ DISPLAY=:1 kde-window-decorator

Window  8388618

        Busted frame  0

Window  6291457

        Busted frame  0

Window  6291458

        Busted frame  0

Window  8388609

        Busted frame  0

Window  8388610

        Busted frame  0

Window  8388615

        Busted frame  0

Window  8388617

        Busted frame  0

Window  8388633

        Busted frame  0

Window  6291463

        Busted frame  0

Window  8388777

        Busted frame  0

Window  8388827

        Busted frame  0

Window  10485763

        Busted frame  0

Window  6291481

        Busted frame  0

Window  6291482

        Busted frame  0

Window  6291483

        Busted frame  0

Qt decorator is not yet ready!

```

per caso significa che le qt ancora non sono supportate? oppure è un bug del cvs, oppure è un qualche altro errore?

----------

## nosacciu

salve a tutti vorrei installare gnome con xgl ma ho un problema girando sulla rete non ho trovato una guida per installare xgl sfruttando l'accelerazione 3d delle fglrx qualcuno mi potrebbe dare qualche dritta?

----------

## Ic3M4n

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-432300-highlight-xgl.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-386012.html

qui trovi tutto quello che ti serve. l'unica cosa cui devi porre l'attenzione è il modello della scheda video. da quello che ho capito devi avere una ati 9200 per poter utilizzare xgl, in quanto ti servono sia i driver closed che quelli open su cui si appoggia xgl in fase di compilazione.

inoltre credo che sia meglio mantenere tutto quello che riguarda xgl in questo thread, visto che gentoo non la supporta ufficialmente. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-430165-highlight-xgl.html

----------

## lavish

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> inoltre credo che sia meglio mantenere tutto quello che riguarda xgl in questo thread, visto che gentoo non la supporta ufficialmente. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-430165-highlight-xgl.html

 

Decisamente  :Wink: 

Thread aperto da nosacciu unito a questo

----------

## nosacciu

```
glxcmds.c: In function '__glXBindSwapBarrierSGIX':

glxcmds.c:2118: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

glxcmds.c: In function '__glXVendorPrivateWithReply':

glxcmds.c:2418: error: 'X_GLvop_GetVertexAttribdvARB' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:2418: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

glxcmds.c:2418: error: for each function it appears in.)

glxcmds.c:2420: error: 'X_GLvop_GetVertexAttribfvARB' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmds.c:2422: error: 'X_GLvop_GetVertexAttribivARB' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [glxcmds.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include -I../../include -I../../include -I../../include -I../../include -I../../include -I../../include -I../../GL/include -I../../hw/xfree86/os-support -I../../hw/xfree86/os-support/bus -I../../hw/xfree86/common -I../../hw/xfree86/dri -I../../mi -I/var/tmp/portage/xgl-20060216/work/Mesa/include -DHAVE_DIX_CONFIG_H -I/usr/include/drm -I/usr/include/X11/dri -I/var/tmp/portage/xgl-20060216/work/Mesa/src/mesa/glapi -I/var/tmp/portage/xgl-20060216/work/Mesa/src/glx/x11 -I/var/tmp/portage/xgl-20060216/work/Mesa/src/mesa/main -DXGLServer -DNO_LIBCWRAPPER -DUSE_MGL_NAMESPACE -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I../../include -I../../include -I../../Xext -I../../composite -I../../damageext -I../../xfixes -I../../Xi -I../../mi -I../../miext/shadow -I../../miext/damage -I../../render -I../../randr -I../../fb -march=k8 -pipe -O2 -D_XSERVER64 -MT glxcmdsswap.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/glxcmdsswap.Tpo -c glxcmdsswap.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/glxcmdsswap.o

glxcmdsswap.c: In function '__glXSwapVendorPrivateWithReply':

glxcmdsswap.c:1145: error: 'X_GLvop_GetVertexAttribdvARB' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmdsswap.c:1145: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

glxcmdsswap.c:1145: error: for each function it appears in.)

glxcmdsswap.c:1147: error: 'X_GLvop_GetVertexAttribfvARB' undeclared (first use in this function)

glxcmdsswap.c:1149: error: 'X_GLvop_GetVertexAttribivARB' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [glxcmdsswap.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-20060216/work/xgl-xorg/GL/glx'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-20060216/work/xgl-xorg/GL'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xgl-20060216 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1933:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called src_compile

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

sono con amd64

----------

## lavish

Prova con altre revisioni. Io l'ho provato ed è perfettamente funzionante su mad64. Fra le altre sono rimasto sorpreso perchè mi aspettavo un crash ogni 2 seocndi, invece non ho mai avuto un crash in 3 giorni di utilizzo _INTENSO_

La cosa spiacevolissima che ho riscontrato è che durante una compilazione Xgl diventa inutilizzabile.. questo la dice lunga sull' utilizzo della CPU da parte di Xgl stesso   :Rolling Eyes: 

/me che ovviamente dopo il periodo di testing torna a wmii  :Wink: 

----------

## nosacciu

è quello del cvs...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *nosacciu wrote:*   

> è quello del cvs... 

 

appunto, prova con altre revisions  :Smile: 

----------

## sanjioh

@Thrain

Approfitto delle tue conoscenze per porti una domanda che mi è sorta leggendo sia un post di commento ad AIGLX da parte di David Raveman (sulla mailing list di xorg), sia il paper che la nvidia ha pubblicato con il confronto tra AIGLX ed XGL.

Da quanto ho capito, per come è implementato XGL, tutto quello che gli serve per funzionare è un'implementazione di OpenGL hardware-specific. AIGLX si basa invece sui driver che i produttori hanno rilasciato fino ad oggi, potendo quindi beneficiare di tutte le funzionalità aggiuntive che essi forniscono (es. twin view, overlay, etc).

Quando nel tuo post (estremamente esauriente, ti ringrazio) dici che nvidia non rilascerà driver per XGL, cosa intendi esattamente? Che non ci sarà modo di usare XGL in modalità non-nested (XEGL) se non usando driver open source (DRI)? Oppure i driver che già oggi nvidia rilascia saranno in futuro supportati anche da XGL, così da sfruttarne solo l'implementazione OpenGL e tralasciando il resto del codice del driver?

Insomma, potremo mai usare uno XEGL con driver proprietari?

Io sono dell'idea di Raveman, ossia che un server X costruito interamente su OpenGL sia un passo avanti eccezionale, un bel taglio con il passato e sicuramente una soluzione più pulita ed elegante. Non vorrei però che sia impossibile da utilizzare per via di uno scarso supporto da parte dei produttori di hw...

Che ne pensi?

Ciao e grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## tolipth

 *sanjioh wrote:*   

> @Thrain
> 
> Approfitto delle tue conoscenze per porti una domanda che mi è sorta leggendo sia un post di commento ad AIGLX da parte di David Raveman (sulla mailing list di xorg), sia il paper che la nvidia ha pubblicato con il confronto tra AIGLX ed XGL.
> 
> 

 

Puoi postare i link? 

Grazie

----------

## Thrain

 *sanjioh wrote:*   

> @Thrain
> 
> [...]
> 
> Insomma, potremo mai usare uno XEGL con driver proprietari?
> ...

 

Quello che tu citi è un mio errore in quel post (forse per il funzionamento di Xgl / AIGLX e nVidia ti sarà utile anche http://principe.homelinux.net , una specie di "conversazione" che ho scritto io sempre su Xgl). L'errore consiste nel credere che nVidia NON avrebbe MAI prodotto driver per Xegl... In realtà sono stato smentito da numerose persone sul canale #xgl di freenode tra cui anche un developer nvidia: nVidia produrrà i driver se necessario, ma non è d'accordo con Xegl, perché rappresenta un'immane spreco di risorse volto solo ad uno scopo davvero penoso: avere XRender accelerato. CAMBIARE UN INTERO SERVER X, ricostruendolo daccapo, solo per avere XRender accelerato ed altre amenità del genere, è un dispendio immane di risorse. Avrà i suoi vantaggi, ma ti assicuro che l'attuale architettura (super testata e perfettamente funzionante), se solo fosse *riveduta* (come aiglx ha fatto dignitosamente) sarebbe già abbastanza per ottenere un Desktop Composito. 

Quindi: sì, avremo Xegl e (forse) sarà il futuro del Desktop Linux. Futuro remoto, almeno 1 o 2, o forse anche 3 anni (ricostruire un server X non è uno scherzo). Se Xegl avrà successo, nVidia (e, forse, ATI) produrrano driver per Xegl. Quanto tempo dovremo aspettare per avere di nuovo tutte le funzionalità (twinview eccetera)? Almeno un altro anno.

Ciò significa che con Xegl avremo un desktop Composito accelerato dignitosamente da driver proprietari nel giro di 3-4 anni. Non è una rosea prospettiva.

Con aiglx (o anche solo con gli attuali driver nVidia, purché aggiungano GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap) avremo un dignitosissimo e stabile desktop composito nel giro di qualche mese, un anno massimo (ma dire un anno è esagerare).

Vale davvero la pena perdere così tanto tempo? Forse sì, forse no; a me sembra uno spreco di risorse... ma Linux è bello perché è vario. Staremo a vedere  :Very Happy:  !

Ciao

----------

## Cerberos86

La bellezza della comunità linux è anche questo.... La logica e il buon senso direbbero che riscrivere un server X è un suicidio tecnologico, per di più se fatto solo per "figatine".... Eppure a giudicare dal wiki e dai vari post sorti su Xgl sembra che un seguito ci sia.... Parlo da utonto che ha ricompilato Xorg 7.0 e nel fine settimana proverà Xgl senza il livecd....  :Very Happy: 

Resta solo di augurarsi una cosa... per Xegl o il tipico Xorg è _fondamentale_ il supporto di Ati e Nvidia, speriamo cambi qualcosa soprattutto da _quel_ punto di vista... all IMHO...

Ciao!

----------

## sanjioh

@tolipth

post di D. Raveman: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2006-February/013306.html

paper di nvidia: http://developer.nvidia.com/object/xdevconf_2006_presentations.html

 :Wink: 

@Thrain

Ti ringrazio innanzi tutto per il link, lo esaminerò con cura  :Smile: 

Per il resto, quoto interamente quanto tu dici, anche se per come sono abituato a vedere io le cose, generalmente un "rattoppo" è sempre meno efficace rispetto a un'intera ricostruzione da 0. Ti dirò che veder nascere un nuovo Xserver proprio mi esalta tantissimo, xorg è stabile e collaudato, è vero, ma è anche un software vecchio di 15 anni (forse 20?). Ovviamente questo non significa che faccia male il suo dovere, ma un nuovo codice, scritto in modo da sfruttare nativamente fin dall'inizio le tecnologie di oggi, beh, non può che essere interessante. Un intero Xserver con backend OpenGL!!! Una favola!!!  :Very Happy: 

E poi...diciamocelo...quello xorg.conf è veramente inguardabile...  :Very Happy: 

Chiaramente vedremo dove porterà: sinceramente non mi preoccupo del tempo che impiegherà prima di essere un'alternativa seria a xorg (sono dell'idea che non importa quando arrivi, basta che arrivi  :Wink: ). Come hai detto tu, entro qualche mese avremo probabilmente il compositing di default in ogni distro, appena installata, grazie ad AIGLX (o driver Nvidia opportunamente migliorati). Secondo me però, dato che dietro a Raveman c'è niente popò di meno che la Novell, e considerati gli stretti rapporti con Nvidia (e, a traino, spero presto con tutti gli altri vendor), la strada è quanto meno promettente. Non è in discussione lo sforzo immane che servirà per ottenere dei risultati concreti, ma ti cito queste righe del buon Raveman:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So far I haven't heard a single argument for why X on OpenGL is a a bad
> 
> idea other than that it's a big step and a lot of work will have to be
> ...

 

A me basta questo per farmi prendere bene  :Very Happy: 

Cmq sia, è proprio vero, solo l'open source può portare queste possibilità, quindi qualunque soluzione arriverà, sarà di sicuro la benvenuta.

Ciao!

----------

## makoomba

 *lavish wrote:*   

> La cosa spiacevolissima che ho riscontrato è che durante una compilazione Xgl diventa inutilizzabile.. questo la dice lunga sull' utilizzo della CPU da parte di Xgl stesso  

 

metti nel make.conf

```
PORTAGE_NICENESS=19
```

e va una favola.

----------

## !equilibrium

su chi si chiede il perchè si voglia riscrivere il server X, ed è seriamente intenzionato a capirne il motivo, consiglio questa lettura: http://www.freedesktop.org/~jonsmirl/graphics.html , gli altri facciano tranquillamente a meno e continuino a credere nelle favole.

è una lettura un po lunga e di quasi un anno fa, ma molto esauriente e si può riassumere in questa frase: "è più facile realizzare l'intero ambiente desktop in 3D con le OpenGL, piuttosto che con l'attuale sistema 2D a oggetti bufferizzati simulati"; i motivi di tale scelta sono tantissimi (e tutti validi) e permetterebbe in primis di semplificare molto la logica che sta dietro al server X, riducendone la complessità del codice sorgente e permettendo sviluppi dello stesso molto + rapidi.

Il tempo di realizzo della riscrittura del server X è relativo, meglio investire N anni ora e avere poi i vantaggi sul lungo periodo, piuttosto che avere oggi un server X che è un accrocchio immenso di patch e codice esoterico (lo è!!) che nel lungo periodo sarebbe completamente ingestibile e continuerebbe ad aumentare come complessità e codice sorgente, restando non competitivo con la concorrenza. Senza contare i benefici indiretti di questa scelta, che sono pressochè infiniti e porrebbero linux come nuovo antagonista nel mondo grafico professionale (cosa che attualmente non è), sicuramente molto di + di quello che è ora.

La riscrittura del server X è stata scelta sicuramente NON per le 'figatine'   :Wink:  (queste sono solo un effetto collaterale e molto marginale), ma soprattutto è già da parecchio tempo che se ne discute (quasi 3 anni), per cui piuttosto che criticare ora, era meglio farlo a tempo debito no?   :Wink: 

----------

## golaprofonda

sono in TOTALE accordo con !equilibrium..

----------

## sanjioh

Quoto anch'io completamente equilibrium, ci voleva proprio!!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> è una lettura un po lunga e di quasi un anno fa, ma molto esauriente e si può riassumere in questa frase: "è più facile realizzare l'intero ambiente desktop in 3D con le OpenGL, piuttosto che con l'attuale sistema 2D a oggetti bufferizzati simulati"; i motivi di tale scelta sono tantissimi (e tutti validi) e permetterebbe in primis di semplificare molto la logica che sta dietro al server X, riducendone la complessità del codice sorgente e permettendo sviluppi dello stesso molto + rapidi.

 

Giá. Peccato che tutti quelli che hanno una scheda datata, o fabbricata da qualcuno che si é dimenticato di spiegare come fare il driver si attaccano. Oppure si installeranno i driver proprietari.

----------

## Apetrini

Be ma per quelli ci sara sempre Xorg, iniziare un nuovo server X non vuol dire abbandonarne un altro...

Amche io vedo di buon occhio la scelta di riscrivere da capo un intere server X.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Giï¿½. Peccato che tutti quelli che hanno una scheda datata, o fabbricata da qualcuno che si ï¿½ dimenticato di spiegare come fare il driver si attaccano. Oppure si installeranno i driver proprietari.

 

giusta osservazione, ma dimentichi una cosa: l'attuale Xgl che implementa l'accellerazione hardware Ã¨ solo il primo passo della riscrittura e una volta completato verrÃ  sostituito da Xegl, il quale fornirÃ  sia l'accellerazione hardware, che l'accellerazione indiretta via software; il punto forza del nuovo server X starÃ  anche in questo, cioÃ¨ laddove non esistano drivers perchÃ¨ l'hardware Ã¨ datato oppure non supportato dal produttore, Xegl fornirÃ  un'emulazione software nettamente piÃ¹ veloce di quella che viene fornita attualmente (che ripeto, Ã¨ un insieme pressochÃ¨ incomprensibile di patch e accrocchi non documentati, e scritti da persone che sono anche morte...) ma che in primis supporterÃ  in modo nativo l'hardware: per esempio le schede video con supporto 3D ma senza GPU, oppure l'accesso alla memoria della scheda video (che ora Ã¨ emulata!!) ecc ecc.

questa Ã¨ solo la punta dell'iceberg, un'altra miglioria sarÃ  proprio a livello di drivers perchÃ¨ con il nuovo server X verrÃ  sviluppato anche un framework standard (quello attuale non lo Ã¨ perchÃ¨ ogni drivers ha una struttura delle API praticamente diversa da tutti gli altri drivers) per la creazione dei driver molto piÃ¹ completo e molto piÃ¹ documentato di quello attuale; per esempio gli sviluppatori di nVidia e ATI devo scriversi molte parti dei driver perchÃ¨ il server X non Ã¨ in grado di fornire tali funzioni o non sono totalmente funzionanti, mentre ciÃ² non avviene per altri sistemi operativi (Windows e MAC). E' per questo motivo che lo sviluppo dei driver proprietari di nvidia e ati vanno molto a rilento e richiedono moltissimi tempo per poter essere 'affidabili'. Con il nuovo server X si vuole evitare tutto questo (almeno, sulla carta Ã¨ cosÃ¬, poi all'atto pratico bisognerÃ  vedere i risultati), e creare un qualcosa di simile al WHQ di Microsoft per rendere lo sviluppo dei driver video (sia open che proprietari) molto piÃ¹ facile e quindi far avvicinare molti piÃ¹ produttori di hardware all'ambiente X11.

----------

## Cerberos86

che dire....speriamo bene !   :Wink: 

----------

## lorenzo666

ciao, secondo voi cosa può significare questo errore durante la compilazione di xgl?

```
xglglxext.c: In function `xglScreenProbe':

xglglxext.c:6258: error: `GLITZ_FEATURE_COPY_SUB_BUFFER_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

xglglxext.c:6258: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

xglglxext.c:6258: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[4]: *** [xglglxext.lo] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-0.0.1_alpha20060317/work/xgl-xorg/hw/xgl/glxext'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-0.0.1_alpha20060317/work/xgl-xorg/hw/xgl/glxext'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-0.0.1_alpha20060317/work/xgl-xorg/hw/xgl'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-0.0.1_alpha20060317/work/xgl-xorg/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_alpha20060317 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1557:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 966:   Called src_compile

!!! emake mesa failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

fino all'aggiornamento che ho fatto stamani tutto finzionava normalmente, ma durante l'aggiornamento...

spero che sappiate aiutarmi.

----------

## cagnaluia

ho una ATI 7000 con 64MB su bus PCI, dite che XGL funzioni decentemente?

----------

## skakz

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> ho una ATI 7000 con 64MB su bus PCI, dite che XGL funzioni decentemente?

 

direttamente dal wiki

 *Quote:*   

>  Cards seemingly unsupported
> 
>     * ATI Technologies Inc R200 BC [Radeon All in Wonder 8500] (with ati-drivers-8.22.5, distorted screen)
> 
>     * ATI Technologies Inc R200 QL [Radeon 8500 LE] (with ati-drivers-8.22.5, distorted screen)
> ...

 

----------

## nosacciu

ok adesso va na bomba ma ho tre problemi:

1 - mozilla, amsn, k3b e opera non mi vanno causando un segmentation fault (li ho sostituiti con firefox, mercury, nerolinux)

2 - non so come configurare gdm per lanciare Xglx

3 - (questo al di la di xglx) beagle mi da questo errore mentre vado a compilarlo  

* Please rebuild dev-libs/gmime, with mono support enabled!

 * Try USE="mono" emerge dev-libs/gmime,

 * or add "mono" to your USE string in /etc/make.conf and

 * emerge dev-libs/gmime.

ma in realta' le gmime le ho compilate con quella use.. se vado a compilarlo a mano mi dice che gli mancano le gmime-gnome

----------

## Cerberos86

1-K3b non mi sembra andare in segfault... non ho fatto cd ma non mi pare dia problemi...

2-nel wiki c'è una sezione che spiega bene come far funzionare GDM e Gnome con XGL...

3-   :Confused:   non so....

Qualcuno ha provato a cambiare le immagini svg sopra e sotto il "cubo"...?

1- come converto immagini in svg?

2- devono necessariamente avere dimensioni particolari? (tipo 1280x1024....?)

Grazie, ciao

----------

## unz

Le immagini in svg le puoi creare con inkscape o gimp, unica nota ... non vengono gestiti bene i livelli, quindi è possibile che dei bordi saltino. [ how-to ] .

In svg le immagini sono vettoriali, di norma vengono scalate in automatico.

----------

## nosacciu

possibile che k3b mozilla ecc non vadano perchÃ¨ non sto usando compiz?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cerberos86

.... se riesci a sfruttare effetti come il cubo trasparenze e compagnia bella allora stai usando compiz....

P.S.= il mio problema è CREARE le imagini SVG... Gimp nn riesce a salvare in svg....   :Confused: 

----------

## nosacciu

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> .... se riesci a sfruttare effetti come il cubo trasparenze e compagnia bella allora stai usando compiz....
> 
> P.S.= il mio problema è CREARE le imagini SVG... Gimp nn riesce a salvare in svg....  

 

no no assolutamente non sto utilizzando compix.. ma dico possibile che non vadano i programmi tipo k3b proprio xke' non uso compiz?

----------

## Onip

per le svg io uso inkscape

----------

## matttions

usa inkscape... ed importa l'immagine. [Autotrace ... mi sembra per renderla svg ...]

Togli un pò di punti.  e dalla in pasto a compiz...

P.s.: Funziona  :Smile: 

----------

## unz

 *nosacciu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no no assolutamente non sto utilizzando compix.. ma dico possibile che non vadano i programmi tipo k3b proprio xke' non uso compiz?

 

ma che window manager stai usando allora? metacity? ... non mi pare che già funzioni con xgl 

... i bordi delle finestre ce l'hai?

a scanso di equivoci ... posta un ps aux

----------

## nosacciu

si sto usando metacity 2.13.91 ma ho un problema che ho notato ora

```
tux@GentooBOX ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :1.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".

0x2b 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

```

tux@GentooBOX ~ $ DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier,

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X800 GTO Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5642 (8.22.5)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap,

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil,

    GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_streams, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x3f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x40 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x41 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x42 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  2 1 None

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x5a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  4 1 None

0x5b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x5f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x60 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x61 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

0x62 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  6 1 None

```

possibile sia dovuto a questo errore in fase di compilazione di xglx?

```
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/xglx/xserver/hw/kdrive/vesa'

if gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../hw/kdrive/src -I../ ../../miext/damage -I../../../miext/shadow -I../../../Xext -I../../../record -I. ./../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../xfixes -I../../../damageext -I../../. ./composite                        -I../../../fb -I../../../mi -I../../../hw/kdr ive/linux @KDRIVE_CFLAGS@    -g -O2 -MT vesa.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/vesa.Tpo" -c - o vesa.o vesa.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/vesa.Tpo" ".deps/vesa.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/vesa.Tpo"; exit 1 ; fi

gcc: @KDRIVE_CFLAGS@: No such file or directory

vesa.c:25:27: error: kdrive-config.h: No such file or directory

In file included from vesa.h:29,

                 from vesa.c:27:

vm86.h:116: error: field 'vms' has incomplete type

make[3]: *** [vesa.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/xglx/xserver/hw/kdrive/vesa'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/xglx/xserver/hw/kdrive'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/xglx/xserver/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

```

e se si come posso risolvere?

----------

## unz

mesa l'hai emerso con la use flag relativa alla tua scheda video?

... leggo poi che glxinf dice che stai usando DRI ... ma mi sembra che quest'ultimo non sia supportato da xgl ... 

dacci un ps aux e vediamo meglio

----------

## nosacciu

 *unz wrote:*   

> mesa l'hai emerso con la use flag relativa alla tua scheda video?
> 
> ... leggo poi che glxinf dice che stai usando DRI ... ma mi sembra che quest'ultimo non sia supportato da xgl ... 
> 
> dacci un ps aux e vediamo meglio

 

```

GentooBOX prova # ps aux

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0   2564   552 ?        S    14:10   0:00 init [3]

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   14:10   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [events/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [khelper]

root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [kthread]

root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [kblockd/0]

root         8  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [kacpid]

root       127  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [khubd]

root       184  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    14:10   0:00 [pdflush]

root       185  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    14:10   0:00 [pdflush]

root       187  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [aio/0]

root       186  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    14:10   0:00 [kswapd0]

root       188  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    14:10   0:00 [jfsIO]

root       189  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    14:10   0:00 [jfsCommit]

root       190  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    14:10   0:00 [jfsSync]

root       191  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [xfslogd/0]

root       192  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [xfsdatad/0]

root       193  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [xfsbufd]

root       790  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [kseriod]

root       859  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [kcryptd/0]

root       860  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [kmirrord]

root       868  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [reiserfs/0]

root      1089  0.0  0.0   6904   564 ?        S<s  14:10   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

root      6140  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [ata/0]

root      6143  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root      6144  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [scsi_eh_1]

root      6155  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [scsi_eh_2]

root      6156  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   14:10   0:00 [scsi_eh_3]

root      7605  0.0  0.0   5024   664 ?        Ss   14:10   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

root      7825  0.0  0.0   2552   512 ?        S<s  14:10   0:00 /usr/sbin/cpudynd -i 1 -p 0.5 0.9 -l 7

root      8290  0.0  0.0   2580   256 ?        Ss   14:10   0:00 /sbin/dhcpcd -h GentooBOX -R -N -Y eth0

root      8359  0.0  0.1  20680  1104 ?        Ss   14:10   0:00 login -- tux

root      8360  0.0  0.0   2560   520 tty2     Ss+  14:10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      8361  0.0  0.0   2556   516 tty3     Ss+  14:10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      8362  0.0  0.0   2560   520 tty4     Ss+  14:10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      8389  0.0  0.0   2560   520 tty5     Ss+  14:10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      8390  0.0  0.0   2556   516 tty6     Ss+  14:10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

tux       8401  0.0  0.1   9044  1620 tty1     Ss   14:12   0:00 -bash

tux       8764  0.0  0.9  28508 10272 tty1     S    14:50   0:00 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2 11

tux       9516  0.0  0.1   4604  1120 tty1     S+   16:52   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/startx

tux       9532  0.0  0.0   7732   788 tty1     S+   16:52   0:00 xinit /home/tux/.xinitrc -- -nolisten tcp -br -auth /home/tux/.serverauth.9516 -deferglyphroot      9533  0.0  0.9  49032 10232 tty7     SLs+ 16:52   0:03 X :0 -nolisten tcp -br -auth /home/tux/.serverauth.9516 -deferglyphs 16

tux       9539  0.0  0.1   4604  1040 tty1     S    16:52   0:00 sh /home/tux/.xinitrc

tux       9540  0.9 13.5 184952 139216 tty1    SL   16:52   2:23 /opt/fdo/bin/Xgl :1 -display :0 -ac -screen 1280x1024 -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffertux       9541  0.0  0.7  21504  7228 tty1     S    16:52   0:03 xcompmgr -c -f

tux       9542  0.0  1.0  91632 10868 tty1     S    16:52   0:00 gnome-session

tux       9546  0.0  0.0   8540   744 tty1     S    16:52   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon

tux       9548  0.0  0.3  25436  3252 ?        Ss   16:52   0:00 /usr/libexec/bonobo-activation-server --ac-activate --ior-output-fd=17

tux       9550  0.0  1.0 111500 10668 ?        Sl   16:52   0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_SettingsDaemon --oaf-iotux       9552  0.0  0.9  62404  9360 ?        Ss   16:52   0:08 /usr/bin/metacity --sm-client-id=default0

tux       9561  0.0  1.5 110380 16412 ?        Ssl  16:52   0:02 gnome-panel --sm-client-id default1

tux       9563  0.0  1.5 149456 15992 ?        Ssl  16:52   0:00 nautilus --no-default-window --sm-client-id default2

tux       9565  0.0  1.0  98192 10612 ?        S    16:52   0:00 /usr/libexec/wnck-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Wncklet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=29

tux       9568  0.0  0.3  36128  3844 ?        Sl   16:52   0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_VFS_Daemon_Factory --oaf-iortux       9575  0.0  0.0   8464   872 ?        S    16:52   0:00 /usr/libexec/mapping-daemon

tux       9580  0.0  1.9 113000 20508 ?        R    16:59   0:03 gnome-terminal

tux       9581  0.0  0.0   9488   752 ?        S    16:59   0:00 gnome-pty-helper

tux       9582  0.0  0.1   9044  1576 pts/0    Ss+  16:59   0:00 bash

tux       9583  0.0  1.9 113000 20508 ?        S    16:59   0:00 gnome-terminal

tux       9587  0.0  1.9 113000 20508 ?        S    16:59   0:00 gnome-terminal

tux       9615  0.0  0.1   9048  1572 pts/1    Ss   17:02   0:00 bash

root      9619  0.0  0.1  20704  1084 pts/1    S    17:02   0:00 su -

root      9622  0.0  0.1   8784  1592 pts/1    S    17:02   0:00 -bash

tux       9858  0.0  0.1   9048  1564 pts/2    Ss+  19:12   0:00 bash

tux       9884  0.0  0.1   4744  1336 ?        S    19:20   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher

tux       9893  0.0  2.7  97020 28584 ?        Sl   19:20   0:02 /opt/firefox/firefox-bin

tux       9906  2.7  1.7 100356 17476 ?        SLl  20:59   0:01 gmplayer

tux       9907  0.0  1.1  91708 11328 ?        S    20:59   0:00 gmplayer

tux       9909  0.0  0.6  91844  7124 ?        Ss   20:59   0:00 gmplayer

tux       9914  0.0  0.1  10708  1576 pts/3    Ss+  21:00   0:00 alsamixer

root      9925  0.0  0.0   8696   920 pts/1    R+   21:00   0:00 ps aux

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

ci sono alcune schede video nvidia che non hanno il direct rendering con xgl attivo, anche se questo è logicamente accelerato.

inoltre ho notato aggiornando questa sera il cvs che hanno risolto il problema relativo alle schede ati in fase di compilazione di mesa e xgl, hanno aggiunto anche il cvs dei driver ati che compilano correttamente sul mio pc e quindi si compilano anche xgl e mesa.

----------

## Apetrini

Ho appena provato i driver del cvs, sono in alpha ma funzionano. Sono anche moolto piu performanti dei driver radeon(r200) di Xorg(aggiornati ieri).

Sotto kde, usando gnome-windows-decorator va abbastanza bene. è solo che non riesco ad usare la risoluzione nativa 1280x800 con xgl. Ora sto usando la 1024x768. qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa di piu sul perche non posso usare 1280x800?

P.s. accidenti Xgl non crasha mai...

----------

## nosacciu

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ho appena provato i driver del cvs, sono in alpha ma funzionano. Sono anche moolto piu performanti dei driver radeon(r200) di Xorg(aggiornati ieri).
> 
> Sotto kde, usando gnome-windows-decorator va abbastanza bene. è solo che non riesco ad usare la risoluzione nativa 1280x800 con xgl. Ora sto usando la 1024x768. qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa di piu sul perche non posso usare 1280x800?
> 
> P.s. accidenti Xgl non crasha mai...

 

... anch'io ho i driver del cvs ma ho anche gli fglrx... perche' ho una Radeon X800GTO²

----------

## nosacciu

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ci sono alcune schede video nvidia che non hanno il direct rendering con xgl attivo, anche se questo è logicamente accelerato.
> 
> inoltre ho notato aggiornando questa sera il cvs che hanno risolto il problema relativo alle schede ati in fase di compilazione di mesa e xgl, hanno aggiunto anche il cvs dei driver ati che compilano correttamente sul mio pc e quindi si compilano anche xgl e mesa.

 

ora provo Xglx nuovo...

----------

## nosacciu

```
make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/xglx/xserver/hw/kdrive/vesa'

if gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../include -I../../../hw/kdrive/src -I../../../miext/damage -I../../../miext/shadow -I../../../Xext -I../../../record -I../../../render -I../../../randr -I../../../xfixes -I../../../damageext -I../../../composite                        -I../../../fb -I../../../mi -I../../../hw/kdrive/linux -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes     -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations     -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT   -D_BSD_SOURCE -I../../../include -I../../../Xext    -g -O2 -MT vesa.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/vesa.Tpo" -c -o vesa.o vesa.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/vesa.Tpo" ".deps/vesa.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/vesa.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

In file included from vesa.h:29,

                 from vesa.c:27:

vm86.h:116: error: field 'vms' has incomplete type

make[3]: *** [vesa.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/xglx/xserver/hw/kdrive/vesa'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/xglx/xserver/hw/kdrive'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/xglx/xserver/hw'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

```

errore molto simile

----------

## Ic3M4n

allora: io ho fatto così:

emerge xf86-video-ati

eselect opengl set xorg-x11

emerge glproto mesa

eselect opengl set ati

emerge glitz xgl compiz e tutto il resto in questo ordine.

----------

## Cerberos86

[altro problema]

Quando apro alcune "sotto finestre" di certi programmi tipo inkscape o skype, poi non riesco più a chiuderle o a muoverle.....why?

A voi capita qualcosa del genere?

[/altro problema]

bye!

----------

## Apetrini

Purtroppo finche non sarà pronto il decorator di kde, queste cose succederanno...

Piuttosto io non riesco a settare uno sfondo sulla parte alta del cubo. Il percorso dell'immagine svg in gconf-editor descritto nel wiki non esiste. Non sarà perche uso kde.

----------

## Ic3M4n

hai compilato compiz con il supporto per gli svn? lo vedi durante il configure.

----------

## Apetrini

Se intendi i svg si. è una Use che ho sul sistema. emerge segnala che è compilato con qeust'ultima poi faro un paio di verifiche..

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Ciao, volevo provare XGL pure io,sul mio portatile DELL inspirion 9300 con Nvidia 6800go rieco a farlo funzionare alla risoluzione nativa del display LCD di 1920x1200?

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... non è che noi abbiamo la sfera magica e possiamo sapere se funziona o meno. sul mio come già detto arrivo ai 1680x1050 ma perchè è il limite del mio sistema. inoltre non ho trovato alcuna difficoltà nel cofigurare il tutto. compili, esegui e se hai incrociato bene le dita parte. dal qui a chiedere se funzioni ad una risoluzione specifica però mi sembra esagerato.

----------

## GNU/Duncan

L'ho chiesto solo perchè mi sembrava di aver capito che oltre certe risoluzione non era possibile andare, volevo avere conferma o meno in merito a questo, ma se il problema è solo incrociare bele le dita mi butto a pesce e provo   :Laughing: 

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## CarloJekko

raga una domanda sulle use di compiz

a che serve la use aiglx intel_copy_pixel menu paint_patch e switch_all_desktop ? le dovrei attivare??

----------

## Cerberos86

io ti so dire solo riguardo "switch_all_desktops"...

Se la lasci così com'è, con la sequenza Alt-Tab scorri le finestre su TUTTI gli workspaces... Se la cambi penso funzioni solo con il workspace ATTIVO...

Imho è meglio lasciarla così com'è...è più usabile. poi vedi tu   :Wink:  .

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> io ti so dire solo riguardo "switch_all_desktops"...
> 
> Se la lasci così com'è, con la sequenza Alt-Tab scorri le finestre su TUTTI gli workspaces... Se la cambi penso funzioni solo con il workspace ATTIVO...
> 
> Imho è meglio lasciarla così com'è...è più usabile. poi vedi tu   .

 

quindi lascio il -switch_all_desktop per avere solo quello del desktop attuale no??

----------

## Cerberos86

no... lasciando -switch... controlli TUTTE le applicazioni su TUTTI i desktop, o almeno da me è così... lo so, è poco intuitiva come flag, ma funziona così...

[mini-problema]

Come fare lo screenshot del cubo? (voglio sboroneggiare con i winzosi...)

Il tasto print non funziona, eppure da gconf quando lo setto funziona...

[/mini-problema]

----------

## nosacciu

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> allora: io ho fatto così:
> 
> emerge xf86-video-ati
> 
> eselect opengl set xorg-x11
> ...

 

non posso usare xf86-video-ati perchè ho fglrx visto che ho una radeon x800gto²  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

allora: da quello che so io il supporto dei driver ati in mesa lo devi avere per compilare correttamente il tutto. l'unico problema compilando il mesa cvs è che è basato sul codice dei driver in cvs. quindi prima devi mettere i driver open, compilare mesa, poi rimettere i driver closed.

----------

## lorenzo666

capita anche a voi che i file wmv si vedan sdoppiati, facendoli riprodurre su xgl???

io ho visto che su xorg in sessione normale parte tutto e si vedono bene, ma con xgl si vedono sdoppiati.... e solo i wmv, perché gli mpeg e gli avi si vedono benone lo stesso!

----------

## gamberetto

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> capita anche a voi che i file wmv si vedan sdoppiati, facendoli riprodurre su xgl???
> 
> io ho visto che su xorg in sessione normale parte tutto e si vedono bene, ma con xgl si vedono sdoppiati.... e solo i wmv, perché gli mpeg e gli avi si vedono benone lo stesso!

 

A me è successo con il riproduttore audio di kororaa che gli effettini di colori e forme (tipo windows media player) si vedessero male e sdoppiati. Non so se sia collegato con il tuo problema.

Io ho una scheda nvidia Mx 4000

----------

## lorenzo666

io ho una ati 9600...

va beh, aspetteremo... magari è un errpre che correggeranno presto!

----------

## Onip

come prevedevo non ho resistito a lungo. Vi sto postando da Xgl... Generalmente va benone, ma ho un paio di problemini.

Sia totem sia mplayer mi ciucciano tutta la cpu quando guardo un video e i video sono abbastanza scattosi. E' normale?

Per il direct rendering come siamo messi? a me glxinfo riporta No e dovrebbe essere normale da quello che ho letto in qualche post indietro. Ma come mai nel wiki sono specificate esplicitamente le schede per cui il direct rendering non è attivo?

Ho una GeForce 440Mx.

byez

p.s. anche lo scrolling delle pagine web è paurosamente lento e scattoso

----------

## khelidan1980

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ci sono alcune schede video nvidia che non hanno il direct rendering con xgl attivo, anche se questo è logicamente accelerato.
> 
> i

 

Io non ho capito questa questione,naturalmente col culo che mi ritrovo ho 2 nvidia,una gf3 ti200 e una 6200 liscia entrambi segnalate come no dri,ma che vuol dire,che non c'e assolutamente accelerazione hw,neanche con i driver propietari?

----------

## lavish

@khelidan1980: io ho una 5200 segnata come no dri. Nemmeno io ho capito cosa significa.. posso solo dirti che da me funzionava tutto alla perfezione...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## khelidan1980

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @khelidan1980: io ho una 5200 segnata come no dri. Nemmeno io ho capito cosa significa.. posso solo dirti che da me funzionava tutto alla perfezione...  

 

Grazie questo mi conforta,ho gia combattuto con la scheda del portatile,stavo gia rinunciando quando ho visto quelle notazioni!  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

quanti di voi usano xgl come server predefinito con compiz??

io si !!! hehe...

----------

## Onip

risolto il problema dei video (bastava leggere una sezione del wiki che non avevo visto   :Embarassed:  ). In sostanza si tratta di togliere la USE xv ai vari mplayer, xine-lib e totem. Il problema di firefox "lento" (a rigore dovreidire più lento del solito") però rimane.

Byez

----------

## nosacciu

finalmente va tutto dopo l'ultima ricompilazione compreso le trasparenze che godimento  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## nosacciu

vorrei avere una info su compiz... vorrei aumentare il livello di ombreggiatura poichè è troppo poco

----------

## CarloJekko

 *nosacciu wrote:*   

> vorrei avere una info su compiz... vorrei aumentare il livello di ombreggiatura poichè è troppo poco

 

anche io  :Sad:  poi un'altra cosa...  da non so quale operazioen ho eseguito ora quando sposto le finestre... diventano trasparenti al70-80%... ma che ho combinato?

----------

## Onip

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> poi un'altra cosa...  da non so quale operazione ho eseguito ora quando sposto le finestre... diventano trasparenti al70-80%... ma che ho combinato?

 

A me ha sempre fatto così da quando l'ho messo su

EDIT: 

La voce in gconf

apps -> compiz -> plugins -> move -> screen0 -> options -> moving_window_opacity_level potrebbe fare al caso vostro?

Io ho un problema col pannello di gnome, riceve i bordi e così quello di sotto è inutilizzabile. Screen

Byez

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   poi un'altra cosa...  da non so quale operazione ho eseguito ora quando sposto le finestre... diventano trasparenti al70-80%... ma che ho combinato? 
> 
> A me ha sempre fatto così da quando l'ho messo su
> 
> EDIT: 
> ...

 

prova a dare killall gnome-panel

a me  fà lo stesso problema quando cambio tema... ma poi do quel comando e torna tutto ok...

----------

## Onip

Grazie. Il fatto strano è che non lo fa spesso, ma solo alcune volte. Proverò ad aggiornare fra un po'.

Byez

----------

## Cerberos86

Provato su un iBook G4, radeon 9200, driver open.... Funziona...non è una scheggia ma và....

Unico semplice problema.....Non ho compiz su Gconf...!!!   :Shocked: 

help...

----------

## nosacciu

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Provato su un iBook G4, radeon 9200, driver open.... Funziona...non è una scheggia ma và....
> 
> Unico semplice problema.....Non ho compiz su Gconf...!!!  
> 
> help...

 

stai usando compiz mentre vai su gconf?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nosacciu

ma quindi per l'ombra non si puo' fare niente? e' due ore ke giro non ho trovato nulla  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cerberos86

 *nosacciu wrote:*   

> stai usando compiz mentre vai su gconf?  

 

 :Shocked:   eh... direi proprio di si....   :Wink: 

----------

## unz

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

>  *nosacciu wrote:*   stai usando compiz mentre vai su gconf?   
> 
>   eh... direi proprio di si....  

 

lanci compiz così?

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade switcher minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place opacity &

```

----------

## Cerberos86

uso questo 

```

DISPLAY=:$1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade switcher minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place &

```

... in realtà uso lo script del wiki chiamato .startxgl ....

----------

## nosacciu

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> uso questo 
> 
> ```
> 
> DISPLAY=:$1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade switcher minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place &
> ...

 

io non lo metto l'LD_LIBRARY_PATH perchè mi va più veloce senza (sfruttando qlle ati di fglrx)  :Wink: 

----------

## Thrain

 *nosacciu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io non lo metto l'LD_LIBRARY_PATH perchè mi va più veloce senza (sfruttando qlle ati di fglrx) 

 

La tua affermazione è ridicola  :Laughing:  ATI non ha implementato GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, quindi non potrà certo andare più veloce.

----------

## Ic3M4n

approvo. l'unico motivo per cui a volte non è necessatio inserire LD_LIBRARY_PATH è nel momento in cui il programma viene linkato direttamente a quelle librerie. in ogni caso sono sempre e comunque fornite dal progetto mesa.

----------

## Cerberos86

questo è il motivo per cui non ho ancora installato driver proprietari.... quando saranno a livelli simili a quelli di nvidia allora forse ci farò un pensiero... tra l'altro sono su ppc, ne ho da aspettare.....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nosacciu

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> questo è il motivo per cui non ho ancora installato driver proprietari.... quando saranno a livelli simili a quelli di nvidia allora forse ci farò un pensiero... tra l'altro sono su ppc, ne ho da aspettare..... 

 

beh su ati radeon X800gto² i driver ati non proprietari non vanno   :Wink: 

----------

## unz

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> uso questo 
> 
> ```
> 
> DISPLAY=:$1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade switcher minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place &
> ...

 

ok, guarda bene ... io dopo compiz ho gconf ... che fosse quello   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

come si mantiene una finestra fissa (cioè selezionata) e si cambia desktop... cioè si fà ruotare il desktop con una finestra mantenuta... com e si vede nel video.... non sò se è chiaro...

----------

## Onip

Ctrl + Alt + Shift + Freccia a dx o a sx

----------

## CarloJekko

he he ... grazie onip... che fico sta cosa è? !!!

----------

## Ic3M4n

in ogni caso se apri gconf, sotto compiz trovi tutti i tasti per poter fare tutte le diavolerie che ci han messo dentro.

----------

## Cerberos86

 *unz wrote:*   

> ok, guarda bene ... io dopo compiz ho gconf ... che fosse quello   

 

Dopo tutti i nomi dei plugin? posta la riga con cui lo fai partire, magari riesco a capire cosa fare...

Intanto non facendo biente la voce "compiz" è comparsa sotto apps... Peccato che ci sia solo la voce "general" e non "plugin".....  :Confused:  .....  :Laughing: 

[OT]

P.S.=c'è sempre stato il tasto "riporta"...? io ho sempre visto "quote"... vuoi vedere che stanno localizzando ancora meglio il forum.....!

[/OT]

----------

## Luca89

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> P.S.=c'è sempre stato il tasto "riporta"...? io ho sempre visto "quote"... vuoi vedere che stanno localizzando ancora meglio il forum.....!
> 
> [/OT]

 

Da una vita, ti basta selezionare italiano nel profilo.

----------

## cagnaluia

io non so... arrivo sia manualmente che tramite lo script ./install.sh ad installare XGL (previa installazione xorg7).. ma poi non so piu che fare..

boh

non capisco

edit: 

su gconf-editor

non vedo nessuna voce

apps -> compiz 

compiz... non c'è... nn è normale   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cerberos86

hai seguito il wiki per avviare anche una sessione di XGL...?

Usi un login manager (Gdm, Kdm) o usi il semplice startx?

----------

## z3n0

ma non c'è una guida in italiano? perchè io ancora non ci ho capito molto..   :Confused: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> hai seguito il wiki per avviare anche una sessione di XGL...?
> 
> Usi un login manager (Gdm, Kdm) o usi il semplice startx?

 

nessun manager... 

ho impostato su startxgl la stringa del wiki...  poi basta

```

....

#xinit $clientargs -- $serverargs -deferglyphs 16 &

xinit $clientargs -- /usr/bin/Xgl -ac -accel xv -accel glx:pbuffer $serverargs -deferglyphs 16 &

....
```

edit: da console mi scrive:

compiz: No composite extension

...??

----------

## power83

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Sarà possibile utilizzarlo anche con Fluxbox ?

 

Io ci sto provando, per ora (emerso CVS ora) ottengo xgl funzionante con fluxbox, mentre con compiz ho dei problemi, nel senso che la schermata e' tuta nera, senza barra in basso di fluxbox, ma il mouse e' disegnato e si muove correttamente, quindi penso sia un problema di compiz.

ps: sono su un laptop con P4 2GHz, 256RAM, e Radeon Mobility M7 LW 32MB DDR dedicated, supportata nella lista hw del wiki, anche se a malapena..........

EDIT: ps: ma gnome-window-decorator o simile, e' proprio necessario x gli effetti?

questo e' il mio script di avvio x ora:

```
#!/bin/bash

echo "##### start XGL script #####"

if [[ "$1" = "" || "$2" = "" ]]; then

   echo "Usage: startxgl <display number> <wm>"

else

   echo "Starting X Server with XGL"

   echo "DISPLAY=:$1"

   echo "WM: $2"

   Xgl :$1 -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer &

   sleep 3

   echo "   Starting compiz"

   DISPLAY=:$1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoon scale move resize place switcher &

   sleep 3

   

   echo "   Starting WM"

   if [ "$2" = "fluxbox" ]; then

      DISPLAY=:$1 startfluxbox

   elif [ "$2" = "gnome" ]; then

      DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-window-decorator &

      DISPLAY=:$1 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon &

      DISPLAY=:$1 nautilus -n --sync &

      DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-panel

   fi

   echo "   DONE!"

fi
```

----------

## Ic3M4n

gnome-window-decorator è quello che ti disegna le barre delle finestre. senza è un po' difficile tirare in giro le finestre. però direi che non è indispensabile. di certo ti limita sotto alcuni punti di vista. tipo se non è attivo tutte le finestre si allineano nell'angolo in alto a sinistra, a volte può risultare scomodo.

----------

## cagnaluia

ecco stamattina sono un pò piu lucido e ho visto questo:

solo root... possiede dentro a gconf-editor la voce compiz, l'utente che uso di solito no... 

la domanda quindi è banale: come abilito anche per gli altri utenti compiz?

altro: qui state scrivendo script.. script per impostare gli effetti di xgl (e di compiz quindi)... ma dove li avete questi script? e chi li richiama?

ok... mi pare siano queste le mie lacune. (spero solo queste...)

Per il resto va tutto benino...

----------

## power83

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> gnome-window-decorator è quello che ti disegna le barre delle finestre. senza è un po' difficile tirare in giro le finestre. però direi che non è indispensabile. di certo ti limita sotto alcuni punti di vista. tipo se non è attivo tutte le finestre si allineano nell'angolo in alto a sinistra, a volte può risultare scomodo.

 

ok, ma x me che ulizizzo fluxbox allora?

EDIT:

comunque facendo partire lo script messo sopra da terminale con ./startxgl 0 fluxbox si avvia X, poi xgl, poi mi viene una schermata azzurra e successivamente tutta nera in cui c'e' solo il mouse (che si muove correttamente) e basta........se tolto la riga di compiz tutto va bene anche con xgl......  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cagnaluia

niente da fare.. sto vedendo altre cose anche.. tra le quali.. se emergo "glitz" alla fine mi dice tutto bene, senza errori.. ma non esiste nessun comando glitzinfo.. per esempio.. 

non so ci sono cose strane che non mi tornano..

----------

## cagnaluia

YUUUUPIIII

sistemato!

allora.. a parte tutto l'emergiamento.. che andò a buon fine.. ho seguito una piccola guida di Suse..

questa in particolare: http://www.suseitalia.org/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=64&com_id=896&com_rootid=867&

e alla fine ho lanciato da terminale: 

compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher &

e va a meraviglia.

Però!

PERO!

c'è un piccolo problema.... mi sono sparite tutte le cornici delle finestre, quindi le posso spostare SOLO tenendo premuto ALT e muovendole con il mouse!

altro: come faccio per caricare lo script all avvio di gnome???? compiz --replace etcetc...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *power83 wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   gnome-window-decorator è quello che ti disegna le barre delle finestre. senza è un po' difficile tirare in giro le finestre. però direi che non è indispensabile. di certo ti limita sotto alcuni punti di vista. tipo se non è attivo tutte le finestre si allineano nell'angolo in alto a sinistra, a volte può risultare scomodo. 
> 
> ok, ma x me che ulizizzo fluxbox allora?
> 
> EDIT:
> ...

 

mi spiace ma non so darti risposta. Non ho mai utilizzato fluxbox con compiz. posso solo dirti che compiz attualmente ha implementato il decorator solo per gnome e kde.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> c'è un piccolo problema.... mi sono sparite tutte le cornici delle finestre, quindi le posso spostare SOLO tenendo premuto ALT e muovendole con il mouse!
> 
> altro: come faccio per caricare lo script all avvio di gnome???? compiz --replace etcetc...

 

ok.. sistemato anche questo grazie al post appena sopra: gnome-windows-decorator, l'ho lanciato e ha sistemato todo!

l'avvio di compiz l'ho messo sulla sessione di gnome... speriamo bene!

ALTRO: una cicca: c'è la possibilità di far ruotare il cubo anche UP/DOWN ?

EDIT: altre piccolezze:... 

io uso avviare compiz da gnome-session-proprieties.

Aggiungo un file eseguibile che carica compiz all avvio di gnome.

Ho anche aggiunto la riga: gnome-window-decorator... 

però se avvio gnome non vedo piu i pannelli.. non so dove sono.. boh. eppure in memoria: gnome-panel c'è!

Quindi ho tolto la riga: gnome-window-decorator...

però.. se avvio gnome non vedo piu i bordi delle finestre...

così devo da terminale dare il comando e tutto va bene...

Però... farlo in automatico no?

altro: sul gestore dei temi... non trovo piu la voce "window"....

----------

## power83

Qualcuno sta provando a fare funzionare compiz con fluxbox?

Io sto tentando, se altri lo stanno facendo fatemi sapere che avete fatto, onde evitare di fare prove simili (o per sapere se a certi va in un modo che a me non va)

EDIT: a parte che con XGL quando vado su una voce di meno di fluxbox mi fa tutto bianco, sia scritta che sfondo

EDIT: .......NON C'E' STORIA! dopo le piu' svariate prove sembra che sia il gnome-window-decorator ad essere incompatibile con fluxbox. Riesco a far partire anche compiz con fluxbox e gnome-window-decorator, ma le finestre non uscillano e il cubo non si muove, in particolare il bordo delle finestre mentre le si tiene cliccate e' sempre rettangolare, come il solito fluxbox.

FLUXBOX: facci un decorator o fai in modo di funzionare con quello di gnome   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## golaprofonda

Una domandona a tutti quelli che usano XGL su KDE!

Bisogna PERFORZA emergere xgl e compiz con ANCHE la USE gnome ??

Mi spiego, sull HOWTO ufficiale è scritto che gli utenti KDE dovrebbero mettere in package.use

```
x11-wm/compiz gnome kde svg
```

Io però uso KDE e includere la USE gnome mi installa tanta tanta sporcizia che non voglio..

E' obbligatorio?

----------

## CarloJekko

Secondo voi perchè non mi funziona il caps-lock ed il bloc num? non funziona + neache il win-key.... Sull'x.server normale la tastiera va bene... mentre sull'xgl malissimo

e poi quando do setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout it -variant basic & mi dice che non è caricato alcun modulo xkbmap... secondo voi?

----------

## iDreamer

@nogolaprofonda

 io l'ho fatto senza.. però poi non avrai gnome-windows-decoration.. e devi muovere chiudere e minimizzare le finestre solo con combinazioni di tasti-mouse(è cmq facile)

@per tutti:

1)gli avete provati i nuovi effetti "stabili":water e miniwin... il secondo è molto più utile del primo anche se l'effetto water è proprio bello...

2)voi come avete sistemato kdm per far avviare prima kde e poi dopo compiz come utente normale?

io così

```
nano /usr/kde/3.4/share/config/kdm/Xstartup  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

sudo -u $USER compiz gconf --replace &

```

perchè prima mi caricava compiz come utente root e non come utente normale e non mi funzionava

3)anche a voi gkrellm non ricorda più dove stare sullo schermo e si mette sempre a sinistra dello schermo????

----------

## iDreamer

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Secondo voi perchè non mi funziona il caps-lock ed il bloc num? non funziona + neache il win-key.... Sull'x.server normale la tastiera va bene... mentre sull'xgl malissimo
> 
> e poi quando do setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout it -variant basic & mi dice che non è caricato alcun modulo xkbmap... secondo voi?

 

anche a me non funzionavano poi ho tolto  -kb e mi funziona tutto infatti il tasto win io lo uso per molti effetti

----------

## golaprofonda

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> @nogolaprofonda
> 
>  io l'ho fatto senza.. però poi non avrai gnome-windows-decoration.. e devi muovere chiudere e minimizzare le finestre solo con combionazioni di tasti-mouse(è cmq facile)
> 
> 

 

immaginavo. beh, provo a compilarlo con.. non mi va di dovere premete ALT+sx ogni volta per spostare una finestra.   :Sad: 

Spero almeno che funzioni tutto a dovere visto che sono su AMD64..vi aggiorno   :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   Secondo voi perchè non mi funziona il caps-lock ed il bloc num? non funziona + neache il win-key.... Sull'x.server normale la tastiera va bene... mentre sull'xgl malissimo
> 
> e poi quando do setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout it -variant basic & mi dice che non è caricato alcun modulo xkbmap... secondo voi? 
> 
> anche a me non funzionavano poi ho tolto  -kb e mi funziona tutto infatti il tasto win io lo uso per molti effetti

 

scusa... dove lo hai tolto -kb?? dalle use?? Dai che è l'ultimo problema di xgl !!!

----------

## iDreamer

@carlojekko

qui /usr/kde/<your version>/share/config/kdm/kdmrc

ma in pratica sarebbe dove tu dai il comando di avvio di xgl infatti la riga che dice di mettere la guida è

```
ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -br -kb -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv
```

a cui io ho tolto kb... questo si riferisce a kdm e kde ma mi pare che te usi gnome quindi devi vedere dove metti il comando per far partire xgl(forse in gdm?)

@golaprofonda

in verita potrei usare per spostare il mouse il button2 cioè premere la rotellina... questo se però non la usi già per qualche menù asuliare dello sfondo.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> @carlojekko
> 
> qui /usr/kde/<your version>/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
> 
> ma in pratica sarebbe dove tu dai il comando di avvio di xgl infatti la riga che dice di mettere la guida è
> ...

 

Perfetto.. ora è ok!!! Grazie !!!

----------

## golaprofonda

TUTTO PERFETTO E FUNZIONANTE!!

Sono su AMD64, Xgl funziona, Compiz pure, Gnome-Window-Decorator anche....su KDE

----------

## GuN_jAcK

cavolo.. ancora non sono del tutto convinto ad installarle ma quasi quasi mo ci faccio un pensierino... me lo riprometto ogni volta che leggo sto thread  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> @per tutti:
> 
> 1)gli avete provati i nuovi effetti "stabili":water e miniwin... il secondo è molto più utile del primo anche se l'effetto water è proprio bello... 

 

l'effetto water è veramente spettacolare. peccato che sia completamente inutile e mi mandi la cpu al 100%. il miniwin è carino, anche se lo ritengo un pò scomodo da utilizzare così com'è adesso. se fosse collegato ai tasti di riduzione ad icona probabilmente sarebbe più utile.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *iDreamer wrote:*   @per tutti:
> 
> 1)gli avete provati i nuovi effetti "stabili":water e miniwin... il secondo è molto più utile del primo anche se l'effetto water è proprio bello...  
> 
> l'effetto water è veramente spettacolare. peccato che sia completamente inutile e mi mandi la cpu al 100%. il miniwin è carino, anche se lo ritengo un pò scomodo da utilizzare così com'è adesso. se fosse collegato ai tasti di riduzione ad icona probabilmente sarebbe più utile.

 

L'effetto water è solo bello a vedere.. Io stò avendo un sacco di soddisfazioni con questo Xgl... sapete... ho un sacco di amici mac-fanatici ... Il loro acqua non è neanche la caccola spelacchiata del nostro compiz !!!! hahahahahah quanto stò godendo che vedono i miei effetti e dicono... wa!!!

hahahaahhaa ..... Gnome - linux - xgl rocks !!!

----------

## iDreamer

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*    *iDreamer wrote:*   @per tutti:
> 
> 1)gli avete provati i nuovi effetti "stabili":water e miniwin... il secondo è molto più utile del primo anche se l'effetto water è proprio bello...  
> 
> l'effetto water è veramente spettacolare. peccato che sia completamente inutile e mi mandi la cpu al 100%. il miniwin è carino, anche se lo ritengo un pò scomodo da utilizzare così com'è adesso. se fosse collegato ai tasti di riduzione ad icona probabilmente sarebbe più utile. 
> ...

 

già già... anche io ho sempre invidiato il mac.. ma ora tra xgl e il nuovo kxdocker non ci vedono proprio... quasi quasi mi spiace per Micro$oft Vista... già ora come ora non avrebbe speranze poi esce fra un anno.. e un anno per linux è un infinità...

cmq l'effetto water quando si clikka su vicino a i bordi è spettacolare... dicono che nella versione ancora più instabile(che poi a me xgl non è instabile proprio per niente) ci siano molti più effetti.. voi che effetti vorreste? io sinceramente qualcosa anche di utile e non solo estetico però non mi viene in mente niente.. ah.. secondo me qualche idea per gli effetti la stanno prendendo dalla sessione di kde-look per le idee per il prox kde4..

@iceman

l'effetto miniwin è in effetti poco funzionale ora. anche se da me è associato alla riduzione a icona.. cioè quando io dico riduciti a icona lui si mette pure nella sua sbarra..

----------

## Fadry

Salve a tutti, io ho cercato di mettre xgl su kde seguendo questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL.

Però dopo aver emerso tutti i pacchetti quando apro il gconf-editor non trovo nella categoria apps il compiz qualcuno ha avuto il mio stesso problema?

----------

## iDreamer

 *Fadry wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti, io ho cercato di mettre xgl su kde seguendo questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL.
> 
> Però dopo aver emerso tutti i pacchetti quando apro il gconf-editor non trovo nella categoria apps il compiz qualcuno ha avuto il mio stesso problema?

 

significa che non hai avviato ancora compiz...

da una console scrivi "compiz gconf " è dovresti trovarlo... se fosse così ricordati di mettere in Xstartup la riga per avviare compiz all'avvio (vedi mio post qualche post più sopra)

----------

## Fadry

Allora,ho provato con compiz gconf è mi ha dato:

compiz: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.

compiz: No managable screens found on display :0

Se uso --replace non cambia nulla e sono costretto a riavviare la sessione perchè mi ritrovo senza i pulsanti delle finestre  :Sad: 

Se può essere d'aiuto con replace ottengo questo mex:

compiz: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz: No managable screens found on display :0

----------

## cagnaluia

ma water... come faccio ad averlo?

ho fatto un svn up.. per aggiornare alla 104 XGL... ma non ho visto nessun.. plugin water

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

devi utilizzare la flag use quinnstorm. abilita entrambi i plugin di  cui abbiamo discusso. 

un'info: compilando con theme_plain qualcuno è riuscito ad avere un sistema funzionante? io non riesco a far partire nulla...

----------

## Fadry

Ragazzi,non sò come ma sono riuscito a far apparire compiz   :Smile: 

Ma ora ho un nuovo problema quando cerco di avviare xgl con Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv

ottengo questo mex 

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/tiger:1

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

xkb_keymap "default" {

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+it" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

};

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

xkb_keymap "default" {

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+it" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

};

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
```

 spero che avete una soluzione...

----------

## iDreamer

 *Fadry wrote:*   

> Allora,ho provato con compiz gconf è mi ha dato:
> 
> compiz: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
> 
> compiz: No managable screens found on display :0
> ...

 

il fatto che non hai i pulsanti alle finestre è normale se non avvi anche gnome-window-decorator.. ma se tieni premuto Alt e clikki dovresti poter comunquer muovere le finestre e vederle fluttuare(dopo che in gconf-editor hai attivato i plugin come nella guida)

per l'altro tuo problema non so... mi pare la tastier

@Ic3M4n

no neanche a me lo fa... non lo compila proprio si ferma a cvs e da errore dopo un pò...

----------

## Fadry

Ho provato ad avviare gnome window decorator con DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window-decorator

ma non succede nulla, non mi arriva neanche un messaggio di errore e inoltre se uso alt+ il mouse non riesco a spostare le finestre

----------

## Fadry

Ragazzi,non ho parole ho fixato tutto è xgl funziona su kde  :Laughing: 

1 problema non ho le gnome-windows-decoration   :Sad: 

infatti se faccio DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window decorator esce

gnome-window-decorator: error while loading shared libraries: libwnck-1.so.16: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Ho controllato è mi risulta installata la versione 2.12.3 delle libwnck

Risolto,ho dato un revdep-rebuild e ho riemerso compiz.

Con le windows decoration è ancora + bello w xgl-gentoo.Adesso posso davvero affermare che win vista sarà una SVISTA...

----------

## X-Drum

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> @per tutti:
> 
> 1)gli avete provati i nuovi effetti "stabili":water e miniwin... il secondo è molto più utile del primo anche se l'effetto water è proprio bello...
> 
> 

 

non ancora (almeno credo) mi dici come attivarli?

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3)anche a voi gkrellm non ricorda più dove stare sullo schermo e si mette sempre a sinistra dello schermo????

 

si anche a me e non c'è modo di farglielo ricordare.....o almeno non ne ho ancora trovato uno

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Fadry wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> 1 problema non ho le gnome-windows-decoration  
> 
> infatti se faccio DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window decorator esce
> ...

  se hai abilitato la use flag kde dovresti avere un kde-windiw-decorator

----------

## iDreamer

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *iDreamer wrote:*   @per tutti:
> 
> 1)gli avete provati i nuovi effetti "stabili":water e miniwin... il secondo è molto più utile del primo anche se l'effetto water è proprio bello...
> 
>  
> ...

 

devi compilare compiz con la USE='quinnstorm' e avrai nuovi effetti (water, miniwin,e un altro che ora mi sfugge il nome che scurisce le finestre non in primo piano)

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *iDreamer wrote:*   
> 
> 3)anche a voi gkrellm non ricorda più dove stare sullo schermo e si mette sempre a sinistra dello schermo???? 
> ...

 

si ho notato che se non attivi le gnome-window-decorator ti da errore alla chiusura tramite un output su console del tipo: non riesco a comunicare con il windows manager.. però è strano perchè le finestre di konqueror dove le rimango le ritrovo... forse è colpa del gtk.... buh...

p.s. mi pare che te sei quello che ha fatto gli ebuild di kxdocker.. grazie mille!

----------

## X-Drum

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> devi compilare compiz con la USE='quinnstorm' e avrai nuovi effetti (water, miniwin,e un altro che ora mi sfugge il nome che scurisce le finestre non in primo piano)

 

mitico, grazie ci provo subito

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s. mi pare che te sei quello che ha fatto gli ebuild di kxdocker.. grazie mille!

 

si sono io, ci sto provando   :Razz: 

ma ho ancora parecchio lavoro da svolgere, appena torno a Fe provo a pacchettizzare

l'ultima versione

----------

## iDreamer

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Fadry wrote:*   ...
> 
> 1 problema non ho le gnome-windows-decoration  
> 
> infatti se faccio DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window decorator esce
> ...

 

si ma non funziona...

@X-Drum

stavo per scrivere che per l'ultima versione già c'era ma sono andato sul sito è ho visto che ci sono già 2 versioni più nuove della mia....beh allora quando lo fai magari mandami un pm! buon lavoro

p.s. quasi quasi faccio un piccolo howto in italiano su xgl così per quelli che come me non masticano bene l'inglese.. che ne pensate?

----------

## randomaze

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> p.s. quasi quasi faccio un piccolo howto in italiano su xgl così per quelli che come me non masticano bene l'inglese.. che ne pensate?

 

Che é un ottima idea  :Wink: 

----------

## Fadry

Io penso che l'how to in italiano è una buona idea,cmq volevo sapere,qualcuno di voi riesce ad usare yakuake con xgl?Poichè entrambi utilizzano il tasto f12....ma appare solo l'effetto zoom...

----------

## cagnaluia

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*    *iDreamer wrote:*   @per tutti:
> 
> 1)gli avete provati i nuovi effetti "stabili":water e miniwin... il secondo è molto più utile del primo anche se l'effetto water è proprio bello...
> 
>  
> ...

 

ma... poi dove li vedo tutt i plugin per compiz? 

e li carico come al solito.. appena dopo compiz --replace gconf .. etcetc????

----------

## iDreamer

si io riesco.. mi funziona abbastanza bene.. per quando riguarda il tasto io uso per yakuake f12 per composite il mouse.

ho finito l'howto ora lo pubblico...

ECCOLO:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-452257-highlight-.html

----------

## Fadry

Good!!!!!,bel lavoro iDreamer secondo me la guida va + che bene.

2 domande

1)Come si mettono delle immagini sul cubo?

2)C'è un modo per ruotare il cubo sopra e sotto?

----------

## Fadry

Ho provato i nuovi effetti,ma ho notato che acqua,anche se stupendo,mi freeza le finestre e il desktop...

----------

## iDreamer

 *Fadry wrote:*   

> Good!!!!!,bel lavoro iDreamer secondo me la guida va + che bene.
> 
> 2 domande
> 
> 1)Come si mettono delle immagini sul cubo?
> ...

 

basta che metti un immagine grande quando il tuo schermo in un file svg (usa inkscape) e poi l'indirizzo al file lo mettin in gconf-editor nella sezione dei plugin>cubo>svg

nota: puoi anche non vettorializzare l'immagine però l'immagine che hai usato non devi spostarla o eliminarla perchè lui si appoggia sul file dell'immagine senza implementarla.(una specie di link dice qui c'è un img di tot dimensioni, la immagine vera è propria si trova qui)

L'unico modo per muovere il cubo abbastanza da far vedere il disopra e il mouse...

water in effetti freeza

----------

## Onip

ho aggiornato oggi. ma sia compiz sia compiz-quinnstorm mi vanno in Segmentation Fault. Idee e suggerimenti sono graditi.

Byez

EDIT: Ho messo questa versione

```
[I] x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm (0.0.9.1): compiz composite manager
```

e tutto è andato a posto

----------

## daniel979

Salve a tutti

Sto usando Xgl con kde 3.5.2 ma ho dei problemi

1. nella barra delle applicazioni di kde non mi compaiono le applicazioni che ho lanciato, così se le riduco ad icona non le posso più richiamare

2. con superkaramba i temi mi compaiono ma sono sempre in primo piano così da coprire una finestra di una applicazione

3. nella gestione dei desktop, mi compare un solo desktop anche se ne aggiungo di più mi ritorna con uno solo

a voi non capita niente di tutto questo???avete dei suggerimenti per risolverli

grazieLast edited by daniel979 on Wed Apr 12, 2006 12:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RexRocker

Scusate ma sono l'unico a cui XGL con KDE 3.5.2 non funziona?

Cioè ho seguito la guida di iDreamer, compilo tutto senza problemi ma quando avvio non ho contorni delle finestre (e potrebbe essere normale) ma tutte le mouse gestures per gestire lo spostamento delle finestre e simili non vanno, non va nemmeno la rotazione a cubo dei desktop e quant'altro.

Sinceramente non capisco che possa essere, forse colpa di xcomposite attivato nella config di xorg?

ciao

Rex

----------

## iDreamer

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> Scusate ma sono l'unico a cui XGL con KDE 3.5.2 non funziona?
> 
> Cioè ho seguito la guida di iDreamer, compilo tutto senza problemi ma quando avvio non ho contorni delle finestre (e potrebbe essere normale) ma tutte le mouse gestures per gestire lo spostamento delle finestre e simili non vanno, non va nemmeno la rotazione a cubo dei desktop e quant'altro.
> 
> Sinceramente non capisco che possa essere, forse colpa di xcomposite attivato nella config di xorg?
> ...

 

scusa hai configurato con gconf-editor i plugin da far avviare a compiz? e compiz lo avvi così ?: 

```
compiz gconf --replace
```

per i contorni avvia gnome-window-decorator

----------

## iDreamer

 *daniel979 wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti
> 
> Sto usando Xgl con kde 3.5.2 ma ho dei problemi
> 
> 1. nella barra delle applicazioni di kde non mi compaiono le applicazioni che ho lanciato, così se le riduco ad icona non le posso più richiamare
> ...

 

1. è un problema noto. a me non lo fa.. mi pare che devi compilare le klibs all'interno del portage overlay

2.non so dirti..

3.lo fa anche a me questo perchè cmq kde non è pienamente supportato

----------

## daniel979

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. è un problema noto. a me non lo fa.. mi pare che devi compilare le klibs all'interno del portage overlay
> 
> 

 

mi spegheresti come lo compilo?

grazie

----------

## Siker

mi sono deciso a passare al ramo testing e a provare questo gioiellino, le cose sembrano tutto ok tranne per un "Dettaglio", quando apro nautilus o un programma che lo utilizza (ad esempio il browser interno di gxine) mi crasha compiz, me lo fa anche con gnome-terminal mentre con gmplayer e firefox no, suppongo che il problema sia in nautilus, qualche idea? 

PS. dopo 8 ore a lavoro ho passato più di 3 ore a ricompilare e configurare il nuovo ambiente grafico e sono abbastanza cotto quindi se sono così idiota sa non aver trovatoqui la risposta vi chiedo scusa   :Confused: 

----------

## iDreamer

 *daniel979 wrote:*   

>  *iDreamer wrote:*   
> 
> 1. è un problema noto. a me non lo fa.. mi pare che devi compilare le klibs all'interno del portage overlay
> 
>  
> ...

 

beh se il problema fosse quello per compilare le klibs dovestri dare

```
emerge  /usr/local/xgl-coffee/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.2.ebuild
```

ma non sono sicuro al 100% anche perchè io non l'ho dovuto fare...buh non so cosa dirti... mmm.. quando hai compilato compiz l'hai compilato con la use kde attiva (controlla con un emerge -av compiz) può essere quello magari

----------

## Luca89

```
emerge  /usr/local/xgl-coffee/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.2.ebuild
```

Quel comando può essere rischioso e può corrompere il database di portage, consiglio di non darlo.

----------

## Siker

purtroppo non ho trovato nessuna risposta, devo riavviare compiz ogni volta che apro nautilus o un programma che gli si appoggia....help T_T

----------

## cloc3

@Siker

Secondo me, appena impostata la variabile PORTDIR_OVERLAY in make.conf, automaticamente viene compilata la kdelibs desiderata.

Si può verificare in ogni caso con un `emerge -pv kdelibs`.

Il mio problema, invece è quello di Cerberos.

Non possiedo alcun plugin in gconf-editor-->apps-->compiz-->general-->allscreens, pur avendo installato compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.9.1.

Perché?

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il mio problema, invece è quello di Cerberos.
> 
> Non possiedo alcun plugin in gconf-editor-->apps-->compiz-->general-->allscreens, pur avendo installato compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.9.1.
> ...

 

Risolto: ricompilare kwin con la USE=xcomposite e poi ricompilare (per sicurezza?) compiz-quinnstorm

----------

## Siker

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> @Siker
> 
> Secondo me, appena impostata la variabile PORTDIR_OVERLAY in make.conf, automaticamente viene compilata la kdelibs desiderata.
> 
> Si può verificare in ogni caso con un `emerge -pv kdelibs`.
> ...

 

Ma io non uso kde non credo sia possibile  :Confused: 

----------

## mamo

Ragazzi ho una serie di problemi:

1)Ho seguito la guida in ita e quando devo avviare xgl a mano con compix gconf e gnome-window-decorator ho creato uno script che me li avvia tutti e 4 ma dopo l'avvio nel gconf trovo la voce compiz in apps ma dentro c'e' solo la voce plugins e basta. Cmq visto che le impostazioni di gconf si trovano nella cartella home/utente/.gconf qualcuno potrbbe postare un zip con dentro i file relativi al compiz.

2)Anche se mi da sto errore nn mi sono perso e ho continuato modificando i parametri del kdm in modo da avviare l'Xgl al posto di X ma se modifico Xsatrtup come suggerito nn fa niente mentre se seguo la guida in eng parte ma compare uno sfondo blu e il mouse e basta quindi ho cancellato le modifice di Xstartup  ed avvio compiz e nome-window-decorator a mano in questo modo:

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher & gnome-window-decorator
```

 e tutto funziona su kde ma visto che mi rompo ad avviare a mano come risolvo?

----------

## mamo

Ragazzi ho una serie di problemi:

1)Ho seguito la guida in ita e quando devo avviare xgl a mano con compix gconf e gnome-window-decorator ho creato uno script che me li avvia tutti e 4 ma dopo l'avvio nel gconf trovo la voce compiz in apps ma dentro c'e' solo la voce plugins e basta. Cmq visto che le impostazioni di gconf si trovano nella cartella home/utente/.gconf qualcuno potrbbe postare un zip con dentro i file relativi al compiz.

2)Anche se mi da sto errore nn mi sono perso e ho continuato modificando i parametri del kdm in modo da avviare l'Xgl al posto di X ma se modifico Xsatrtup come suggerito nn fa niente mentre se seguo la guida in eng parte ma compare uno sfondo blu e il mouse e basta quindi ho cancellato le modifice di Xstartup  ed avvio compiz e nome-window-decorator a mano in questo modo:

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher & gnome-window-decorator
```

 e tutto funziona su kde ma visto che mi rompo ad avviare a mano come risolvo?

Edit mi scuso per aver inviato 2 msg uguali ma la connessione va na chiavica ed ho cliccato 2 volte sorry  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cloc3

Ho scoperto che nel mio sistema sono spariti i layout di tastiera che, in precedenza, erano contenuti nella cartella /usr/lib/X11/xkb .

Infatti:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout ad

XKB extension not present on :0.0

```

Ho compilato X con queste use flags:

```

s939 ~ # emerge -pv xorg-x11 xorg-server xgl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -magictouch -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i810 -mach64 -mga -neomagic -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r3  USE="dri xprint -debug -ipv6 -minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_p20060418  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB [2]

```

Cosa mi manca?

Trovato: non mi manca nulla.

Adesso i layout di tastiera vengono installati da x11-misc/xkeyboard-config e si trovano in /usr/share/X11/xkb

Però setxkbmap continua a fare cilecca, anche dop aver aggiunto questi due lik simbolici:

```

s939 ~ # ls /etc/X11/xkb /usr/lib/X11/xkb -l

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2006-04-23 06:58 /etc/X11/xkb -> /usr/share/X11/xkb/

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2006-04-23 06:59 /usr/lib/X11/xkb -> /usr/share/X11/xkb/

```

----------

## BlackBelt

salve, ho compilato compiz-vanilla  con la use gnome, e avviato con lo script del wiki, ma non si avviano i bordi delle finestre. Cosa faccio?

----------

## earcar

hai avviato gnome-window-decorator? è attivo il plugin decorator di compiz?

----------

## BlackBelt

in gconf-editor alla voce plugin compare anche decoration. Ti riferisci a questo?

grazie mille

----------

## earcar

ok, allora se non l'hai già fatto avvia gnome-window-decorator  :Wink: 

PS: se avvii compiz con il plugin gconf (e hai settato i plugin nel gconf-editor) non devi dargli i plugin da riga di comando

----------

## BlackBelt

si fatto ma la sostanza non cambia.. 

grazie mille

----------

## Onip

qui da me delle volte lo avvia e delle altre, invece, no. Non ho ancora capito perchè

Byez

p.s. sto parlando di gnome-window-decorator

----------

## BlackBelt

ricompilando alla fine i bordi delle finestre sono tornati a vivere. Ho installato compiz-quinnstorn, per il plugin water e minwin cosa devo fare?

grazie

----------

## golaprofonda

So che è quasi impossibile ma avrei una domanda:

Cè nessuno che con XGL (nvidia) riesce ad avere il DirectRendering attivato? (mentre sta usando XGL)..   :Confused: 

----------

## Cerberos86

quello del Direct Rendering è un discorso già affrontato... e il risultato è che con XGL il Direct Rendering NON ci serve.... prova a leggere l'inizio del post, il tema è stato affrontato in modo anche puttosto tecnico...

Bye

----------

## Ic3M4n

Cerberos86: hai ragione, il problema è che alcuni giochi fanno un loro controllo sul direct rendering e se il risultato è no, ciccia. il gioco abortisce con il classico messaggio d'errore "no direct rendering".

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> quello del Direct Rendering è un discorso già affrontato... e il risultato è che con XGL il Direct Rendering NON ci serve.... prova a leggere l'inizio del post, il tema è stato affrontato in modo anche puttosto tecnico...
> 
> Bye

 

Ma come NON ci serve? E le applicazioni 3D che fanno uso delle OpenGL ? E' una gran merda..

----------

## unz

ma xgl si posa tutto sulle opengl ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## golaprofonda

 *unz wrote:*   

> ma xgl si posa tutto sulle opengl ...  

 

ragazzi possiamo illuderci quanto vogliamo di essere arrivati ad OS X ma purtroppo non è così. XGL è ancora troppo "pesante". In più è inutilizzabile per chi fa uso di applicazioni che utilizzano anch essi le OpenGL (vedi stellarium) oppure videogame (UT 2004, Quake 4 ecc..)

Certi schizzi di CPU al 100% fanno veramente paura. In più i video messi a tutto schermi sono visibilmente più lenti .. ci vuole un salto di qualità..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## unz

Hai provato ad utilizzare gl2 come driver di output video ... la mia cpu rimane fissa al 20% [athlonxp 2400+] e lo streaming video è liscio

----------

## iDreamer

 *unz wrote:*   

> Hai provato ad utilizzare gl2 come driver di output video ... la mia cpu rimane fissa al 20% [athlonxp 2400+] e lo streaming video è liscio

 

quoto.. anzi con altri metodi crash prorpio... cmq è vero è molto pesante la ram ne risente tantissimo e specie su kde e alcune volte instabile...

----------

## unz

Su gnome anche un pò di ram va via ... ma non mi sono mai ritrovato a secco eppure creo un overhead di finestre spaventoso.

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

> cmq è vero è molto pesante la ram ne risente tantissimo

 

quoto. Con qualche applicazione va via 1GB di ram

----------

## pava_rulez

Ciao ragazzi,

finalmente sono un felicissimo utilizzatore di Xgl, ma purtroppo (oltre ad avere il problema di non riuscire a lanciarlo da gdm, ma solo attraverso lo script startxgl presente sul Wiki) non ho capito come fare a realizzare gli snapshot del cubo messo di spigolo. Infatti, quando provo a girarlo, non riesco a girarlo gradualmente ma solo a farlo ruotare velocemente da una faccia all'altra. 

Sapete darmi una dritta, visto che con la ricerca non ho trovato spunti utili?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mithrandir81

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> finalmente sono un felicissimo utilizzatore di Xgl, ma purtroppo (oltre ad avere il problema di non riuscire a lanciarlo da gdm, ma solo attraverso lo script startxgl presente sul Wiki) non ho capito come fare a realizzare gli snapshot del cubo messo di spigolo. Infatti, quando provo a girarlo, non riesco a girarlo gradualmente ma solo a farlo ruotare velocemente da una faccia all'altra. 
> 
> Sapete darmi una dritta, visto che con la ricerca non ho trovato spunti utili?  

 

fai uno screen con un'applicazione che scatta dopo un tot. di tempo... ( ex.: scrot ) e poi tieni fermo il cubo a metà rotazione (CTRL+ALT+button1 e muovi il mouse alla posizione desiderata ).

----------

## Ic3M4n

CTRL+ALT+clickSx per spostarlo. il problema è che non c'è un modo per tenerlo fermo, o almeno non l'ho trovato. lo screen che ho fatto io è stato realizzato premendo il tasto di screenshot e spostando rapidamente il cubo. dopo 3-4 tentativi ne è uscito uno decente.

----------

## Mithrandir81

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> CTRL+ALT+clickSx per spostarlo. il problema è che non c'è un modo per tenerlo fermo, o almeno non l'ho trovato. 

 basta tener fermo il mouse :S

----------

## pava_rulez

Grazie per la risposta, ma come ti ho detto non riesco a girare il cubo gradualmente, per cui penso che il mio rischi di trasformarsi in un tentativo veramente troppo casuale. Se esiste un metodo per fermare il cubo a 45° e poi fare la foto sarei molto più contento.   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Ho visto adesso la risposta di Ic3m4n, è quello che temevo...

----------

## Mithrandir81

non vorrei sembrare insistente, ma io sposto e tengo fermo il cubo nella posizione che mi pare... sicuri di aver provato correttamente? 

Anzi, io quando ho fatto un po' di screen cercavo pure con calma l'angolazione da cui scattarli dando a scrot un po' più di tempo prima di scattare...  :Confused: 

----------

## pava_rulez

Grazie Mithrandir81! CHE MONA CHE SONO!!! Non avevo capito che dovevo tener anche spinto il pulsante sinistro del mouse...  :Embarassed: 

Vabbè, a questo punto, già che ci siamo, sai anche come si può mettere un pò di roba interessante sulle facce superiore e inferiore del cubo?

----------

## Mithrandir81

...credo che basti andare in gconf-editor e trovare la voce del plug-in per il cubo, probabilmente ci sarà una qualche chiave che permette di indicare dove andare a prendere l'SVG da piazzare sulle facce...sto però tirando ad indovinare, non ho controllato...

----------

## iDreamer

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> ...credo che basti andare in gconf-editor e trovare la voce del plug-in per il cubo, probabilmente ci sarà una qualche chiave che permette di indicare dove andare a prendere l'SVG da piazzare sulle facce...sto però tirando ad indovinare, non ho controllato...

 

esatto in cube>option>all screen> svg> percorso al file

----------

## Mithrandir81

Non sono completamente sicuro che sia questo il topic adatto (magari ce n'è uno all'uopo ), in caso bacchettatemi  :Very Happy:  cmq posto qui il video con il mio Desktop Gentoo : GNOME 2.14 + XGL + Compiz, oramai a regime, funzionante e senza problemi da diverso tempo, ma non mi ero mai deciso a fare un video ... (son 25MB )

http://media.putfile.com/My-XGL-Desktop

----------

## BlackBelt

su gdm:

 ho seguito la guida, ma non sono riuscito a far partire i plugin. Water e il cubo con il mouse che usavo tranquillamente quando avviavo con startxgl sono scomparsi

come risolvo?

grazie!!

EDIT:

per gdm ho cambiato in /usr/bin/compizrc la stringa

 *Quote:*   

> DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf &
> 
>         DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window-decorator &

 

con  la seguente

 *Quote:*   

> DISPLAY=:1 /usr/bin/compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade switcher resize place minimize cube rotate move zoom scale trailfocus water &
> 
> 

 

ora riesco caricare correttamete i plug in avviando da gdm.

----------

## Onip

è una mia impressione o è parecchio che non ci sono aggiornamenti nell'svn? Io sono alla revisione 183, ma è un po' che non ho aggiornamenti o aggiunte...

Byez

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho notato che se prendi gli ebuild  e gli cambi la data ad una più recente aggiornano più roba, ma ho notato che bisogna correggere alcune parti perchè alcune patch applicate dall'ebuild falliscono perchè già applicate.  dando una sbirciata al cvs ci sono alcuni file aggiornati nelle ultime 24 ore e quindi credo che stiano andando avanti, il progetto non è ancora morto.

potrebbe essere che chi mantiene gli ebuild per gentoo non abbia tempo per scrivere quelli aggiornati, non abbia aggiornamenti importanti da fare e quindi per il momento è inutile ricompilare.

oppure stanno portando avanti il discorso cvs in maniera completa e quindi ci sarà da mettere su il cvs in testing con xorg 7.1

----------

## unz

Mister Coffee ha creato 2 overlays, uno semi stabile [quello che non si aggiorna da un pò] ed un altro instabile, che penso succhi direttamente dal cvs. Visto che all'inizio ogni giorno si squarciavano sistemi, ha introdotto un overlay con ebuild "sicuri".

----------

## u238

ragazzi, avevo già installato 1 volta xgl sul PC fisso (amd64 + nvidia), ed era andato tutto liscio. Ora però sto provando a farlo andare sul portatile (sempre amd64 + nvidia), ma ho 1 strano problema. Quando tento di far partire compiz mi da il seguente errore:

```

compiz: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.

compiz: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz: No managable screens found on display :0

```

Ho provato a googlare, ed è stato consigliato di provare con versioni differenti di mesa, ne ho provate 1 paio ma non risolvo. ho provato sia con compiz-vanilla che con compiz-quinnstorm.. vi do le mie versioni installate:

```

x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.9.3

media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060418

```

poi non so.. ditemi voi cosa vi serve..

1 altra domanda.. voi usate l'overlay coffee? ..io ora sto usando "portage-xgl", mi consigliate di cambiare?

[EDIT]

Ho provato anche con xgl-coffee e xgl-testing, ma niente. mi potete dire con quali versioni di

```

compiz

mesa

xgl

xorg-server

glproto

```

avete XGL funzionante? grazie  :Wink: 

[/EDIT]

[EDIT2]

ragazzi ho risolto syncando stamattina con il xgl-testing overlay e aggiornando tutto! ora funziona!!  :Very Happy:  ..grazie lo stesso  :Wink: 

[/EDIT2]

----------

## u238

ok, altro problema  :Razz: 

so che per far apparire i bordi alle finestre è neccessario gnome-window-decorator, ma io non ho installato gnome. Volevo sapere in quale pacchetto sia contenuto. Ho provato ad installare prima gnome-light, poi ho visto che il programma non era incluso, poi ho installato gnome completo (ore di compilazione -.-), ma neanche con quello c'era!   :Laughing: 

Non sarà mica nella versione ~amd64 di gnome, vero? ..ora sto installando gnome-light ~amd64... se non c'è qui installerò gnome ~amd64... se non c'è neanche lì non so + dove sbattere la testa   :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

```
Hal9000 ~ # equery b `which gnome-window-decorator`

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/gnome-window-decorator in *... ]

x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.9.3 (/usr/bin/gnome-window-decorator)
```

Viene installato quello o kde-window decorator a seconda delle USE impostate

Byez

p.s. anche compiz-vanilla va lo contiene

----------

## u238

scusate.. nc -.-

Avevo sbagliato la riga in package.use, avevo scritto x11-vm al posto di x11-wm   :Confused: 

son pirla, scusate ancora.. grazie lo stesso...

P.S.: beh ho sgranchito le gambe al mio povero processore, ho compilato gnome 3 volte   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## u238

ragazzi, anche a voi i font di artwiz con Xgl+gnome non vanno? quando provo a selezionare uno dei font con gnome-fonts-properties mi crasha (gnome-fonts-properties). Voi avete di questi problemi?

----------

## Mithrandir81

Ciau, passo per una domandina stupida...giusto oggi ho aggiornato xgl et compagnia bella, e ho visto l'effetto che fa ondeggiare praticamente tutto ciò che pop-uppa sullo schermo (finestre, menu, label quando passi sulle icone), ora, carino, bello, simpatico...però vorrei eliminarlo o quantomeno sapere come ridurne qualche parametro, perchè ogni volta che clicko sul menu e questo mi ondeggia come una bandiera al vento, mi viene il mal di mare o non riesco semplicemente a clickare rapidamente sulla voce che voglio finchè non smette di ondeggiare...

Ho spulciato in gconf-editor...ma non sono riuscito a capire come fare...qualcuno ha già risolto, sa come risolvere, questo stesso "problema"?

Domanda 2: la possibilità di far ruotare il cubo portando il mouse a lato dello schermo non c'è più? Como mai? Posso riattivarla? Come? Mi pare che le chiavi da settare per farla funzionare ci siano nel gconf-editor...ma non sembra andare più... (ora ruoto il cubo con CTRL+ALT+<arrows> )

----------

## u238

si Ã¨ vero, con quinnstorm le ondulazioni sono abbastanza lente e quasi fastidiose... di fatti ho installato compiz-vanilla.. lÃ¬ sono + veloci! perÃ² mi manca il plugin "dell'F12", quello che riduce le finestre sul desktop e ti fa scegliere quale "scegliere"...

..quindi volevo chiedere se c'era da qualche parte 1 lista di tutte le chiavi possibili per compiz (quelle da settare in gconf-editor) ..io quando l'ho installato non avevo nessuna chiave (per esempio quella principale active_plugins), e me la son dovuta creare da me (Ã¨ normale?) ..cmq cosÃ¬ funziona.. solo che conosco solo quella chiave lÃ¬, e credo ce ne siano sicuramente delle altre!

fatemi sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

curiosità: li renderanno stabili e emergiabili senza problemi questi XGL, compiz, etc..( a patti di avere la grafica ok) ?

----------

## Onip

a me pare di aver letto da qualche parte che XGL verrà incluso in xorg-7.1, ma non sono sicuro di ricordare (o aver capito) bene

Byez

----------

## Ic3M4n

di sicuro non fino a quando il tutto è in cvs e richiede uno sproposito di pacchetti importanti marcati ancora in testing o hard masked. prima o poi arriveranno anche le release stabili, logicamente ci virrà anche il supporto dai dev ati e nvidia che dovranno sviluppare le lib sulle quali si basa compiz. tieni presente che attualmente per lanciare compiz bisogna fare un workaround non molto felice. ovvero lanciare X con i driver nvidia/ati e compiz con i mesa.

----------

## Apetrini

Scusate ....

IO ho felicemente usato Xgl e compiz con i driver xf86-video-ati-6.6 e xorg-7 (ho una ati mobility 9200SE).

Ora, per manie di prove e aggiornamenti ho aggiornato tutto alle ultime versioni. 

Il problema è che fine a 10 giorni fa aggiornavo tutto ogni 3 giorni, ora ho messo su x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1_rc2 e i relativi pacchetti.

Ora io mi chiedo... è riuscito qualcuno ad usare xgl e compiz con x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1_rc2 o mi tocca fare il downgrade....

Ormai non so piu cosa fare il systema semplicemente hanga all'avvio di kde senza che i log rigistrino nulla...

----------

## BlackBelt

a qualcuno è capitato di avere compiz che non "disegna" i bordi delle finestre? Mi funzionano i plugin ma sono senza bordi. 

sapete come risolvere?

grazie

----------

## u238

io ho i bordi ma non ho ombre.. e per di + mi fa gli scherzetti con la barra di gnome  :Neutral: 

..secondo me non dobbiamo lamentarci troppo, è 1 cosa tutta instabile, quindi aggiorniamo man mano, sperando che migliori  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

> secondo me non dobbiamo lamentarci troppo, è 1 cosa tutta instabile, quindi aggiorniamo man mano, sperando che migliori 

 

non mi lamento. Il problema e che le decorazioni mi sono scompare, dopo un aggiornamento, pur avendo caricato l'opportuno plugin..

Volevo sapere se a qualcuno era capitato o se era semplicemente un bug

ciao

----------

## u238

Cmq si, anche io avevo problemi con i bordi delle finestre.. hai avviato gnome-window-decorator? ...io mi ricordo che con delle versioni precedenti non mi funzionava pur avendolo avviato.. prova a fare un downgrade (o aspettare un update) di compiz  :Wink: 

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

> hai avviato gnome-window-decorator?

 

si..

 *Quote:*   

> prova a fare un downgrade (o aspettare un update) di compiz 

 

non ti ricordi quale versione? Comunque sono con l'ultimo update

----------

## Apetrini

Volevo solo dire che con il nuovo mesa, xgl e compiz si puo usare xorg-server-1.1.0 ovvero xorg-7.1.

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

> Volevo solo dire che con il nuovo mesa, xgl e compiz si puo usare xorg-server-1.1.0 ovvero xorg-7.1.

 

Quale versione di mesa?

Hai nvidia?

ciao

----------

## Apetrini

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... (ho una ati mobility 9200SE).
> 
> 

 

Ho una ati e sto usando i driver open xf86-video-ati-6.6.0.

Per quanto riguarda la versione di mesa,(ora sono in facolta e vado a memoria) mi pare sia mesa-6.5.1_p20060525...

o comunque l'ultima versione disponibile fino a 12 ore fa(e' l'ultima volta che ho controllato l'aggiornamento del cvs).

----------

## nosacciu

la cosa che volevo provare a fare era far andare 3dlg di sun con Xgl è possibile? penso di no

----------

## cagnaluia

una curiosità.... XGL e Compiz sono supportati anche dai G4 di apple?

----------

## Luca89

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> una curiositï¿½.... XGL e Compiz sono supportati anche dai G4 di apple?

 

Se hai l'accelerazione grafica abilitata dovrebbe funzionarti pure.

----------

## Cerberos86

a me su un iBook G4 con radeon 9200 funziona... driver Open naturalmente.... 

Unico problema: non è una bomba... l'hardware tutto sommato è povero....

----------

## Apetrini

è da un po' di giorni che uso con soddisfazione aiglx, devo dire che mi ha piacevolmente impressionato.

Rispetto a Xgl ciuccia MOLTE MENO risorse e ha una stabilità maggiore(almeno dalla mia impressione). Xgl tendeva a freezare, per esempio quando cambiavo piu volte terminale e poi tentavo di tornare al primo display, oppure quando dovevo fare lo shutdown etc...

Su Aiglx faccio girare compiz liscio (no quinnstorm). Poi il bello di aiglx è che quando è attivo dopo puoi scegliere tu cosa fare. Nel senso che posso far partire compiz, dopo stopparlo, far partire metacity, sopparlo, ritornare a kwin(uso kde). E poi quando mi gira ritornare a compiz. Con xgl tutto questo non si potrebbe fare, ovvero si fa ma xgl gira malissimo senza compiz e il sistema diventa inutilizzabile.

Ora mi sono chiare tante cose....c'era un motivo se una buona parte della gente sostiene che xgl morirà.

----------

## tizio

già già...

speriamo solo aumentino il numero di schede video supportate... 

o per molti xgl rimane l'unica soluzione attuabile...

----------

## mambro

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> a me su un iBook G4 con radeon 9200 funziona... driver Open naturalmente.... 
> 
> Unico problema: non è una bomba... l'hardware tutto sommato è povero....

 

Io ho seguito la guida sul wiki di gentoo ma all'avvio di compiz mi dice

```

No stencil buffer. Clipping of transformed windows is not going to be correct when screen is transformed.

```

Ne sai qualcosa? finora non ho trovato soluzione.. pensavo fosse colpa dell'architettura poco supportata..

----------

## Apetrini

Da quello che si sente in giro sicuramente le nvidia saranno supportate, bisogna aspettare che il tutto sia relativamente stabile.

I programmatori nvidia collaborano attivamente al progetto ed erano tra i piu scettici per quanto riguarda xgl, poiche hanno sempre sostenuto che è meglio un rendering indiretto tipo aiglx.

Quello che mi preoccupa sono le ati.....non hanno ancora implementeto le estensioni composite figuriamoci per il resto.

----------

## Raffo

@apetrini: con che scheda hai provato aiglx??

----------

## Apetrini

@mambro: hai dato troppo poche informazioni....

Quale versione xgl,xorg, mesa, libdrm, x11-drm,xf86-video-ati, compiz-quinnstorm  o liscio e quale versione....

Purtroppo ho passato giorni e giorni e smanettare con xgl e ti posso dire che a volte se non hai la giusta combinazione di tutte queste cose hai grossi problemi a farlo funzionare.

Edit: ho una ati mobility 9200...

----------

## tizio

come dipendenza del nuovo compiz-quinnstorm c'è il pacchetto compiz-manager uscito da poco...

a me l'ha emerso senza problemi ma sia che avvio da menu di gnome sia da console (sia user che root) non succede nulla...

qualcuno l'ha provato? sa che fa?

qualcuno che tiene aggiornato quinnstorm mi potrebbe dire se riesce a far andare il plugin state? a me è un pò che se lo aggiungo non funziona più nulla...

----------

## mambro

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> @mambro: hai dato troppo poche informazioni....
> 
> Quale versione xgl,xorg, mesa, libdrm, x11-drm,xf86-video-ati, compiz-quinnstorm  o liscio e quale versione....
> 
> 

 

Scusa, hai ragione

Questo overlay http://svn.hboeck.de/xgl-overlay/

Ati mobiliy radeon 9200 - Drivers ati open (quelli inclusi nel kernel)

```

ibook compiz # lsmod | grep radeon

radeon                127080  2

drm                    75640  3 radeon

```

AIGLX su xorg-server-1.1.1

x11-drm non c'è

xf86-video-ati 6.6.1

Ora sono ritornato a xorg-server e mesa stabile, ma questo sarebbe quello che dovrei installare.

```

ibook compiz # emerge -av libdrm mesa xorg-server compiz

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 373 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_rc2-r20060908 [6.5-r3] USE="nptl -debug -doc -hardened -motif*" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -s3virge -savage -tdfx -trident" 5,405 kB [2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r2 [1.1.1] USE="dri nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -void" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -glint -imstt -mach64 -mga -nv -r128 -s3 -s3virge -savage -sisusb -tdfx -trident -v4l -voodoo" 6,105 kB [2]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/compiz-0.0.13_pre20060902  USE="dbus svg" 300 kB [2]

Total size of downloads: 12,185 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

 [2] /usr/local/xgl-overlay

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

 Facendo così fino a un paio di settimane fa e dopo svariate prove con i vari aggiornamenti dell'overlay mi dava quel messaggio d'errore

----------

## mambro

Ho aggiornato.. ora c'è anche lo script "compiz-aiglx" già fatto..

```

mambro@ibook ~ $ compiz-aiglx

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

compiz: No stencil buffer. Clipping of transformed windows is not going to be correct when screen is transformed.

```

Dopo di che funzionano i vari effetti ma i colori dello schermo tendono tutti molto al blu quindi è inutilizzabile..

----------

## Apetrini

Non uso quell overlay, uso il coffee buz quello di xgl gentoo(wiki).

Comunque ora provo a mettere qualcosa da quello poi ti faccio sapere com'è andata.

Comunque io ho xf86-video-ati-6.6.2 e x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r2

Comunque l'errore che ti da l'ho avuto anche io (con xgl però) ma ho risolto aggiornando i driver.

Edit:

ok ho provato il tuo overlay e devo dire che per aiglx va molto meglio. Ora è ancora piu veloce il compiz.

Sto usando media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_rc2-r20060908, x11-wm/compiz-0.0.13_pre20060902 e va tutto benissimo.

Io non uso i driver radeon del kernel bensi quelli di x11-drm (gli ultimi naturalmente). Comunque il tuo puo essere un problema di mesa..

----------

## mambro

aggiornando xf86-video-ati a 6.6.2 l'errore è sparito ma lo schermo resta comunque blu   :Confused: 

Perchè dici che è un problema di mesa? come potrebbe essere risolto?

EDIT: mmm.. vedo che c'è un bug aperto https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8095

----------

## Apetrini

Io sono su x86 quindi se era un bug che emergeva solo con powerpc non saprei proprio come fare.

Ti dico però che sicuramente a breve lo correggono, tieni aggiornato compiz e mesa. Se nel frattempo non li vuoi usare basta che non lanci compiz all'avvio e sei a posto; visto che con aiglx puoi usare benissimo il sistema anche senza compiz(a differenza di xgl).

----------

## mambro

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Io sono su x86 quindi se era un bug che emergeva solo con powerpc non saprei proprio come fare.
> 
> Ti dico però che sicuramente a breve lo correggono, tieni aggiornato compiz e mesa. Se nel frattempo non li vuoi usare basta che non lanci compiz all'avvio e sei a posto; visto che con aiglx puoi usare benissimo il sistema anche senza compiz(a differenza di xgl).

 

Già.. bè attendero.. pensare che fino a 2-3 mesi fa compiz sul mio ppc nemmeno compilava hanno fatto passi da giganti   :Laughing: 

----------

## gamberetto

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Da quello che si sente in giro sicuramente le nvidia saranno supportate, bisogna aspettare che il tutto sia relativamente stabile.
> 
> I programmatori nvidia collaborano attivamente al progetto ed erano tra i piu scettici per quanto riguarda xgl, poiche hanno sempre sostenuto che è meglio un rendering indiretto tipo aiglx.

 

Anch'io ho sentito che Nvidia supporta aiglx e "rema contro" Xgl. Mi sembra assurdo però che i driver Nvidia fino ad ora facciano andare Xgl e non Aiglx...   :Shocked: 

È perché Xgl è basato su "cose vecchie"  :Question: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

no.  semplicemente Xgl _NON_ funziona con i driver nvidia, o per meglio dire i driver NVidia non supportano la glx_from_bitmaps o come diavolo si chiama che invece è implementata nei driver open e serve per far andare compiz che è effettivamente colui che crea tutti gli effetti. quando avvii compiz con i driver nvidia ed ati infatti dovevi specoficare tramite LD_LIBRARY_PATH il percorso dei driver open.

la differenza tra i due, Xgl e aiglx comunque è molto netta e viene spiegata molto bene. datti una letta ai contenuti del forum su aiglx.

----------

## Apetrini

Volevo annunciare che il nuovo compiz-quinnstorm gira su aiglx. Fino a poco tempo fa gli utenti aiglx potevano usare solo compiz (liscio), ora invece possono usare compiz-quinnstorm (compiz ultra patchato con le ultime novità). Solo con il compiz-quinnstorm si puo usare anche cgwd, un windows decorator molto potente, skinnabile in ogni sua parte e ovviamente fatto a posta per compiz. Per ora è il wd ufficiale di compiz-quinnstorm e ha gia a disposizione una 30 di skin.

P.s. ho avuto problemi solo con 2 plugin: 

-blur: entra in loop e appesantisce il sistema rendendolo lentissimo. Peccato perche con questo plugin potrei usare una modalità in cgwd che si chiama trueglass che fa sembrare una parte della finestra fatta di vetro, non semplice trasparenza ma effetto vetro.

-water: penso non funzioni per colpa dei driver open source poiche ha bisogno di pixel shader.

----------

## demetrix

Ciao a tutti

qualcuno ha installato xgl su scheda intel?

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da demetrix

----------

## darkmanPPT

domanda...

io non ho capito...

io ho KDE, come fa a funzionare AIGLX su KDE?

kde usa Kwin. AIGLX funzia, per esempio su compiz.

come faccio a dire a KDE di usare compiz?

non mi è chiaro..........................

non mi è PER NULLA CHIARO.....

e nn trovo alcuna guida che spieghi come..

----------

## X-Drum

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> domanda...
> 
> io non ho capito...
> 
> io ho KDE, come fa a funzionare AIGLX su KDE?
> ...

 

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Beryl

ormai sarebbe il caso di switchare a beryl...

qui trovi le informazioni su beryl+kde

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> non mi è PER NULLA CHIARO....

 

compiz è un programma che lanci normalmente a mano e che rimane residente in memoria

----------

## darkmanPPT

bene bene

come mai beryl non è nel portage?

----------

## flocchini

e' in un overlay, a partire dal link di x-drum trovi tutto... E' molto appagante e direi decisamente leggero su nvidia, il problema e' che purtroppo a mio avviso (e anche dei dev visto che non e' nel ramo stabile :p ) e' davvero molto immaturo, le appz java spesso hanno problemi, fa a botte con il focus di kde e spesso trovi finestre inchiodate che non si spostano o appaiono fuori dallo schermo (openoffice spesso e volentieri).

Quindi, se ha i voglia di smanettare ce n'e' parecchio, ma non aspettarti un sistema perfettamente usabile. Certo, per far schiattare qualche utente dell' "altro" SO e' perfetto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> bene bene
> 
> come mai beryl non è nel portage?

 

perché si tratta di roba non uffuciale, non supportata, instabile, non testata, sperimentale, non destinata a durare/sopravvivere.

ti basta?

nel portage ci sono i tool che sopravviveranno. se ne era già parlato in questo thread, se non vado errato

----------

## nick_spacca

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*   bene bene
> 
> come mai beryl non è nel portage? 
> 
> perché si tratta di roba non uffuciale, non supportata, instabile, non testata, sperimentale, non destinata a durare/sopravvivere.
> ...

 

Sul resto sono d'accordissimo, ma sul durare/sopravvivere CHISSÀ....non sarei così pessimista...

Magari il progetto muore, o magari si evolve in qualcos'altro, ed alla fine avremo un bel desktop funzionante   :Cool: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Sul resto sono d'accordissimo, ma sul durare/sopravvivere CHISSÀ....non sarei così pessimista...
> 
> Magari il progetto muore, o magari si evolve in qualcos'altro, ed alla fine avremo un bel desktop funzionante  

 

XGL è sempre stato, a detta dei suoi stessi sviluppatori, un progetto sperimentale.

come se non bastasse non ha riscosso per niente l'apprezzamento dei produttorid i schede grafiche, ai quali si deve il maggiore contributo nella progettazione concettuale di AIGLX.

se a questo aggiungi che nelle distribuzioni cominciano a sparire i pacchetti di XGL (che sono sempre stati relegati a repository di test) in favore di quelli di AIGLX, posizionati invece nei repository ufficiali, non credo ci voglia molto a capire che fine faranno queste architetture

----------

## mambro

Ma beryl se non sbaglio funziona anche su aiglx quindi non vedo perchè non dovrebbe essere destinato a durare (che ora sia instabilissimo ok, ma più avanti chissà..)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Ma beryl se non sbaglio funziona anche su aiglx quindi non vedo perchè non dovrebbe essere destinato a durare (che ora sia instabilissimo ok, ma più avanti chissà..)

 

io mi riferivo a XGL

il senso della cosa è che, adesso che i pacchetti necessari sono in portage, non ha più senso usare gli overlay, che ci sono oggi, ma non sappiamo domani cosa accadrà.

----------

## darkmanPPT

chiedo scusa,

ma 13 pagine non tendo a leggere 13 pagine.

scusa, non avevo letto. mea culpa

atch, allora nemmeno AIGLX sarà destinato a durare...uffa...speravo di trovare qualcosa di figo e che durasse!

----------

## tizio

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> chiedo scusa,
> 
> ma 13 pagine non tendo a leggere 13 pagine.
> 
> scusa, non avevo letto. mea culpa
> ...

 

????

forse era meglio se leggevi.. nulla porta a pensare che AIXGL non sia destinato a durare...

XGL probabilmente non lo è... ma compiz è in portage e AIXGL è parte di xorg...

sinceramente anche beryl credo avrà vita lunga data la mole di aggiornamenti che subisce da tempo...

e personalmente io con quinnstorm e poi con beryl mi son sempre trovato meglio che con compiz

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> allora nemmeno AIGLX sarà destinato a durare...uffa...speravo di trovare qualcosa di figo e che durasse!

 

si che lo è!

è stato inserito in portage, nei repository di fedora e ubuntu... l'unica che insiste a usare XGL è suse, ma non si sa per quanto

----------

## darkmanPPT

Ottimo.

dopo queste rassicurazioni. mi ci butto anche io.

chissà

...

 :Twisted Evil:  alla faccia tua winzoz e dei winzozziani!   :Twisted Evil:  (non tocco windows da non so quanti mesi ormai)

Ecco la potenza grafica di linuX!

...

provvederò... con calma a mettermi AIGLX.

----------

## cagnaluia

scusate.. io nn riesco ancora a cpaire come posizionare i vari elementi per una corretta comprensione...

XGL, AIXGL, compiz, beryl, quinnstorm.. etcetc... come si legano l'uno all'altro... chi sono e cosa fanno?

agli albori: compiz lavorava con XGL... quindi XGL era fondamentale per questo compiz... XGL era un pezzo "mancante" di xorg.. compiz invece un programma che lavorava su questo XGL? 

Qualcosa del genere? Intendo bene?

ad oggi... XGL è stato abbandonato.. oppure è precluso sempre di piu a Novell ( a Suse ?) , in favore di AIXGL che è il "doppione" di XGL, ma completamente free?

e beryl invece? beryl nasce da compiz? per un motivo simile a XGL? cioè beryl è sviluppato da una comunità free?

e quinnstorm e tutte le altre pappardelle? Come legano con il resto del mondo?

scusate... ma nn ho ben chiaro tutto il funzionamento della cosa...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

AIGLX non AIXGL!!

C'è Beryl in portage!

----------

## Onip

te la faccio breve.

XGL è una riscrittura completa del server X e fornisce tutti i vari le funzioni per gli effetti di compositing lato server. Compiz è un wm che, lato client, è capace di sfruttare tutti questi vari eye-candy, cioè è un compositing-manager.

Da compiz si è evoluto quinnstorm che è compiz con in più delle patch e degli effetti sperimentali. In seguito quinnstorm ha cambiato nome ed è diventato beryl. Tutti questi wm hanno bisogno anche di un window-decorator, cioè un programma che fornisce i vari bottoni delle finestre e la cornice. Qusti sono stati

- gnome-window-decorator e cgwd per compiz e quinnstorm

- emerald per beryl.

AIGLX segue un approcio diverso. Fornisce, più o meno, le stesse funzionalità lato server di XGL ma è smeplicemente un'aggiunta, una sorta di mega-patch, allo xorg esistente. Sia compiz sia beryl sono in grado di sfruttare anche aiglx.

Chiaro?

Byez

p.s. entrambe le implementazioni sono assolutamente free

----------

## cagnaluia

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> AIGLX segue un approcio diverso. Fornisce, più o meno, le stesse funzionalità lato server di XGL ma è smeplicemente un'aggiunta, una sorta di mega-patch, allo xorg esistente. Sia compiz sia beryl sono in grado di sfruttare anche aiglx.
> 
> Chiaro?
> ...

 

limpido... 

quindi visto che con la release 7, xorg è diventato modulare, molto meglio usare AIGLX, che come modulo, può essere scaricato e caricato a piacere. Quindi anche meno invadente.

bene.

la parte che mi è ancora poco chiara è: che parte ha in tutto ciò gnome, o meglio: che fine fa gnome?... nel senso.. quali parti di gnome vengono sostituite (o integrate) dal nuovo wm? Perchè, come compiz e quindi quinnstorm e quindi beryl, anche gnome è un wm! ma senza compositing-manager (corretto?) !

----------

## tizio

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la parte che mi è ancora poco chiara è: che parte ha in tutto ciò gnome, o meglio: che fine fa gnome?... nel senso.. quali parti di gnome vengono sostituite (o integrate) dal nuovo wm? Perchè, come compiz e quindi quinnstorm e quindi beryl, anche gnome è un wm! ma senza compositing-manager (corretto?) !

 

gnome non è un wm... il window manager di gnome è metacity, che infatti viene killato prima di far partire compiz o beryl.

----------

## cagnaluia

[quote="tizio"] *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gnome non è un wm... il window manager di gnome è metacity, che infatti viene killato prima di far partire compiz o beryl.

 

ok, perfetto. scoperto l'arcano !

----------

## Onip

in effetti l'unico componente di gnome che viene sostituito è metacity. metacity che, però, avrà le funzioni di compositing manager dalla prossima release (2.1 :Cool:  o così almeno è pianificato. In realtà ce le ha già da adesso, ma non funzionano molto bene ( per niente ) e, inoltre, vanno abilitate con un'apposita opzione nel configure => o si compila a parte o si una un ebuild in overlay (portage-xgl ce l'ha )

byez

----------

## tizio

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  o si una un ebuild in overlay (portage-xgl ce l'ha )
> 
> 

 

portage-xgl?? cosa essere costui? io ho sempre usato xgl-coffee... cosa cambia?

----------

## Onip

è un altro overlay. sul wiki per aiglx si indicava quello e io ho messo quello. Non so cosa possa cambiare, ma penso poco o nulla

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho provato a far andare metacity come compositing manager ma ottengo sempre uno schermo blu. però credo che sia un problema dei driver nvidia in beta, da quanto ho capito non utilizzano propriamente aiglx ma hanno loro incorporato un qualcosa di simile.

----------

## tizio

manco a farlo apposta...

ho aggiornato adesso xgl-coffee e son spariti tutti i pacchetti relativi a beryl e emerald

sono alla revisione 508.

successo anche a voi? son stati per l'ennesima volta sostituiti da qualcos'altro?

----------

## pingoo

 *tizio wrote:*   

> manco a farlo apposta...
> 
> ho aggiornato adesso xgl-coffee e son spariti tutti i pacchetti relativi a beryl e emerald
> 
> sono alla revisione 508.
> ...

 

Possibile che l'abbiano "levati" perché come segnalato da Prot-0-Type sono entrati in portage?

----------

## tizio

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Possibile che l'abbiano "levati" perché come segnalato da Prot-0-Type sono entrati in portage?

 

giusto, non avevo ancora fatto un emerge --sync e non me li trovava... mea culpa.

ottimo comunque

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Onip wrote:*   

> è un altro overlay. sul wiki per aiglx si indicava quello e io ho messo quello. Non so cosa possa cambiare, ma penso poco o nulla

 

Non è che il nome della cartella di overlay influenzi tanto... Alla fine il repository è sempre lo stesso..

P.S. le differenze sostanziali tra XGL AIGLX e NVIDIA stanno qui http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Main_Page

 *http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Main_Page wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  XGL
> 
> XGL is an extension the X.Org server which provides the extension texture_from_pixmap. XGL renders the display through opengl using mesa.
> ...

 

Quindi la differenza sostanziale tra aiglx e xgl è che uno usa MESA per il rendering e l'altro si appoggia direttamente ai driver grafici... Nvidia e i driver beta non usano aiglx !!!!

P.P.S. era meglio svn up.. mi scaricavo solo gli ultimi ebuild del mitico beryl senza stare a syncare 3 ore !! KE PAX !!

MA IO VOGLIO BERYL CON IL PLUGIN BURN !!!!! UBUNTU&CO. LO HANNO GIÀ DALLA 0.1.1 NOI GENTOONIANI DOBBIAMO ASPETTARE LA 0.1.2  :Sad: 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=40322.0

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> MA IO VOGLIO BERYL CON IL PLUGIN BURN !!!!! UBUNTU&CO. LO HANNO GIÀ DALLA 0.1.1 NOI GENTOONIANI DOBBIAMO ASPETTARE LA 0.1.2

 

beryl è un fork di compiz nato da (non ho capito chi/cosa)

ora... alcune considerazioni... 

compiz è supportato da freedesktop, nelle cui specifiche rientra. beryl no

perché fare un fork di un progetto non abbandonato ed ancora aperto a cambiamenti/innovazioni/miglioramenti? tipico atteggiamento da debianisti (che si sono fatti il fork di firefox... pietoso).

portare avanti due progetti paralleli che devono fare le stesse cose non è forse uno spreco di tempo e risorse?

le persone che sviluppano beryl non potevano contribuire allo sviluppo di compiz?

questo modo di fare non è contrario alla filosofia con la quale il team freedesktop ha abbandonato XFree86 per passare prima a Xorg e poi al server modulare? queste scelte sono state fatte per facilitare lo sviluppo del software e per frenare questa diaspora di programmatori e risorse, che storicamente si è dimostrata dannosa ed inconcludente.

perché installare un pacchetto sviluppato dietro a queste premesse?

perché incoraggiarne l'installazione da parte degli utenti?

perché volersi fare del male installandolo?

----------

## tizio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perché installare un pacchetto sviluppato dietro a queste premesse?
> 
> perché volersi fare del male installandolo?

 

perchè per esperienza personale funziona meglio ed è più bello e aggiornato di compiz.

questo naturalmente imho... e vale sul mio sistema e per le mie esigenze... non è detto che sia sempre così

son contento comunque che ci siano entrambi così uno li prova e sceglie..

----------

## cloc3

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*   bene bene
> 
> come mai beryl non è nel portage? 
> 
> perché si tratta di ...
> ...

 

```

...

[MN] x11-misc/beryl-manager (0.1.1):  Beryl Window Decorator Manager

[MN] x11-misc/beryl-settings (0.1.1):  Beryl Window Decorator Settings

[MN] x11-misc/emerald-themes (0.1.1):  Beryl Window Decorator Themes

[MN] x11-plugins/beryl-dbus (0.1.1):  Beryl Window Decorator Dbus Plugin

[MN] x11-plugins/beryl-plugins (0.1.1):  Beryl Window Decorator Plugins

[MN] x11-plugins/gkrellmms (2.1.22):  A sweet plugin to control XMMS from GKrellM2

[MN] x11-plugins/guifications (2.13_beta4):  Guifications is a graphical notification plugin for the open source instant message client gaim

[MN] x11-wm/beryl (0.1.1):  Beryl window manager for AiGLX and XGL (meta)

[MN] x11-wm/beryl-core (0.1.1):  Beryl window manager for AiGLX and XGL

[MN] x11-wm/emerald (0.1.1):  Beryl Window Decorator

...

```

fine delle discussioni. È in portage.

----------

## tizio

ho un dubbio su beryl...

io sto usando beryl-core, beryl-plugins e beryl-settings...

non avevo neanche notato che esiste il pacchetto beryl.

quale dovrei usare? cosa dovrei tenere nel file world?

----------

## cloc3

 *tizio wrote:*   

> cosa dovrei tenere nel file world?

 

io ho fatto così:

```

#forcekeymask -fm beryl

#emerge beryl

```

per avviarlo, esiste uno script beryl-start.

----------

## Onip

per chi ha gnome (non so come vada in altri ambienti) consiglio di mettere beryl-manager e di farlo partire all'avvio della sessione. Con un paio di clck si riesce a cambiare tra un funzionamento "normale" con metacity e l'eye-candy sfrenato con beryl.

Byez

----------

## cloc3

ho provato un confronto super banale con glxgears.

di sicuro, credo di poter dire che entrambi i software si bevono un sacco di risorse:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ beryl-start &

[2] 10133

cloc3@s939 ~ $ glxgears

7927 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1585.318 FPS

[2]+  Done                    beryl-start

cloc3@s939 ~ $ compiz-nvidia &

[1] 10150

cloc3@s939 ~ $ glxgears

12096 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2419.096 FPS

cloc3@s939 ~ $ kwin --replace &

[2] 10154

[1]-  Done                    compiz-nvidia

cloc3@s939 ~ $ glxgears

19283 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3856.384 FPS

```

tempo addietro, avevo provato XGL con compiz e non ricordo di aver osservato simili comportamenti.

anzi, l'uso di compiz determinava un aumento del rendimento mostrato da glxgears.

Si può pensare, che all'atto, Xgl abbia un vantaggio di prestazioni rispetto ad AIGLX?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Si può pensare, che all'atto, Xgl abbia un vantaggio di prestazioni rispetto ad AIGLX?

 

dubito. AIGLX è stato voluto, tra gli altri, anche da nVidia (e forse anche da Ati) che hanno dato un grosso contributo nel progetto concettuale, perché secondo loro XGL era limitato in termini di prestazioni.

l'architettura di AIGLX è pensata per escludere molti colli di bottiglia.

se devo dare la colpa a qualcosa, sono tentato di darla a beryl per i motivi sopra citati.

ah, per inciso... beryl è in portage da OGGI, e una versione 0.1.1 mi sa di tutto tranne che di affidabile.

dimostrazione: preso due macchine su cui AIGLX gira egregiamente, e beryl in un caso era di una lentezza disumana, ben oltre l'inusabilità del sistema; nell'altro caso non avviava correttamente emerald.

sarò anche prevenuto, ma questo mi basta per bollare il progetto.

----------

## tizio

 *Onip wrote:*   

> per chi ha gnome (non so come vada in altri ambienti) consiglio di mettere beryl-manager e di farlo partire all'avvio della sessione. Con un paio di clck si riesce a cambiare tra un funzionamento "normale" con metacity e l'eye-candy sfrenato con beryl.
> 
> Byez

 

quali paio di click?   :Confused: 

beryl-manager mi si avvia ma non noto cambiamenti...

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io ho fatto così:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

cosa essere forcekeymask? di che pacchetto fa parte?

ho provato con "equery belongs forcekeymask" ma non mi trova nulla

----------

## cloc3

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se devo dare la colpa a qualcosa, sono tentato di darla a beryl per i motivi sopra citati.
> 
> 

 

nella mia provetta beryl perde di netto.

ma non lo avevo testato con XGL. Dunque quel confronto manca.

Invece, mi ha stupito vedere, sul mio sistema, che compiz funzionerebbe meno bene con AIGLX che con XGL.

per la verità, allora avevo molte cose in ~, e non mi fido del tutto della mia memoria.

però la mia domanda era relativa a quel confronto.

----------

## cloc3

 *tizio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cosa essere forcekeymask?
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

urge ricerca sul forum di documentazione italiana (magari con la chiave zorro)

----------

## Onip

@tizio

Click col destro sull'icona in tray

Configure Windows Manager

Beryl

Fine   :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> compiz è supportato da freedesktop, nelle cui specifiche rientra. beryl no
> 
> perché fare un fork di un progetto non abbandonato ed ancora aperto a cambiamenti/innovazioni/miglioramenti? tipico atteggiamento da debianisti (che si sono fatti il fork di firefox... pietoso).
> ...

 

Da quel che mi ricordo dall'annuncio del fork, beryl è nato proprio perchè gli sviluppatori di compiz erano abbastanza restii ad accettare patch dalla comunità..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Da quel che mi ricordo dall'annuncio del fork, beryl è nato proprio perchè gli sviluppatori di compiz erano abbastanza restii ad accettare patch dalla comunità..

 

beh... bisogna vedere che genere di patch arrivavano

se quelle patch sono finite tutte in beryl, ho capito perché le hanno scartate

devo dire che l'ho guardato poco, perché mi ha disgustato in fretta, ma quello che ho visto è stato un software fatto maluccio, molto macchinoso, e che sulla carta avrebbe dovuto perdere parecchio rispetto a compiz.

così pare che sia. mi hanno detto proprio adesso di un'altra prova che ha confermato quello che credevamo

----------

## darkmanPPT

ma insomma....

posso chiedere una cosa?

io ho KDE. che ci devo installare?

meglio compiz o beryl ???

lo so che sono quasi due scuole di pensiero diverse, ma a dirla tutta...

chi va meglio?

ma compiz non richiede gnome? (a me richiede gnome)

 :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

è vero. noto che richiede il control-center

effettivamente si imposta tutto attraverso gconf, e non so come potrebbe funzionare in KDE.

passa a GNOME  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> effettivamente si imposta tutto attraverso gconf, e non so come potrebbe funzionare in KDE.

 

Ne abbiamo parlato qui.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> passa a GNOME 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  mai!!

w kde!

..sinceramente... gnome non riesco a trovarmici. non so perchè... ormai sono caduto "nel lato oscuro della forza" di kde.   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   effettivamente si imposta tutto attraverso gconf, e non so come potrebbe funzionare in KDE. 
> 
> Ne abbiamo parlato qui.

 

chiedo scusa per la distrazione

----------

## CarloJekko

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   Si può pensare, che all'atto, Xgl abbia un vantaggio di prestazioni rispetto ad AIGLX? 
> 
> dubito. AIGLX è stato voluto, tra gli altri, anche da nVidia (e forse anche da Ati) che hanno dato un grosso contributo nel progetto concettuale, perché secondo loro XGL era limitato in termini di prestazioni.
> 
> l'architettura di AIGLX è pensata per escludere molti colli di bottiglia.
> ...

 

Non puoi bollare un progetto solo perchè secondo te non stabile ( a parte che io lo uso di default e va molto bene)...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Non puoi bollare un progetto solo perchè secondo te non stabile ( a parte che io lo uso di default e va molto bene)...

 

no, aspetta...

non ho detto che non funziona a me in particolare.

ho detto (forse no era chiaro) che tra me e gli altri miei amici che l'hanno provato è in un modo o nell'altro fallito su cinque macchine su quattro testate. e quelle poche volte che siamo riusciti a farlo funzionare ha dimostrato di avere dei grossi limiti.

capisco perfettamente perché i programmatori di compiz hanno deciso di rifiutare quelle patch.

chiaro adesso?  :Wink: 

----------

## Luk4

bah, non capisco perche' tutte queste critiche a beryl...dato che permette di usare un desk 3d senza avere un sacco di dipendenze gnome

io sono possessore di scheda grafica nvidia...cosa mi consigliate per usare beryl? aiglx o i driver integrati in nvidia? xgl preferirei non usarlo

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Luk4 wrote:*   

> bah, non capisco perche' tutte queste critiche a beryl...dato che permette di usare un desk 3d senza avere un sacco di dipendenze gnome
> 
> io sono possessore di scheda grafica nvidia...cosa mi consigliate per usare beryl? aiglx o i driver integrati in nvidia? xgl preferirei non usarlo

 

Per quanto mi riguarda uso perfettemante i driver beta della nvidia... E beryl da pochissime noie...

----------

## Luk4

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *Luk4 wrote:*   bah, non capisco perche' tutte queste critiche a beryl...dato che permette di usare un desk 3d senza avere un sacco di dipendenze gnome
> 
> io sono possessore di scheda grafica nvidia...cosa mi consigliate per usare beryl? aiglx o i driver integrati in nvidia? xgl preferirei non usarlo 
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda uso perfettemante i driver beta della nvidia... E beryl da pochissime noie...

 

ho fatto anche io cosi'...e sono piuttosto soddisfatto...ho disattivato degli effetti che trovavo troppo pesanti...per il resto direi che va tutto bene

eternamente grato a chi ha deciso di sviluppare beryl

----------

## manang

ciao, ho problemi con xgl, ovvero non installa il pacchetto, ma non ho trovato soluzione, visto che in un link non apre la pagina.

questo è l'errore che mi da

grazie a chi mi aiuta

```

emerge xgl

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20061020-r2 to /

 * MesaLib-6.5.2_pre20061102.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                          [ ok ]

 * MesaLib-6.5.2_pre20061102.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * MesaLib-6.5.2_pre20061102.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * MesaLib-6.5.2_pre20061102.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * MesaLib-6.5.2_pre20061102.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * xgl-20061020.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * xgl-20061020.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * xgl-20061020.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * xgl-20061020.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * xgl-20061020.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking MesaLib-6.5.2_pre20061102.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

 * checking xgl-20061020.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Active CFLAGS = -march=k8 -O2 -pipe

 * Active CXXFLAGS = -O2 -pipe

 * Active LDFLAGS = -Wl,--as-need

 * Active FEATURES = autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict

 * Mounting /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20061020-r2 of [ 768M  [ ok ]

 * Please remember that ccache data dir is outside the newly mounted

 * portage temporary directory, to preserve the spool between merges.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking MesaLib-6.5.2_pre20061102.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20061020-r2/work

>>> Unpacking xgl-20061020.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20061020-r2/work

 * Applying xgl-java-wmhack.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20061020-r2/work/xgl' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...                    [ !! ]

 * Failed Running automake !

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20061020-r2/temp/automake-9854.out

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20061020-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1568:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 1261:   Called x-modular_src_unpack

  x-modular.eclass, line 274:   Called x-modular_reconf_source

  x-modular.eclass, line 259:   Called eautoreconf

  autotools.eclass, line 87:   Called eautomake

  autotools.eclass, line 188:   Called autotools_run_tool 'automake' '--add-missing' '--copy' '--foreign'

  autotools.eclass, line 242:   Called die

!!! Failed Running automake !

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/layman/xeffects'

```

----------

## Kernel78

A parte che si tratta di un overlay ...

Non ti è venuto in mente che questo potesse essere significativo ?

```

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20061020-r2/temp/automake-9854.out

```

Almeno leggi quello che viene scritto sullo schermo altrimenti sembra che più che un aiuto tu stia cercando qualcuno che si smazzi il problema al posto tuo ...

----------

## manang

questo è quello che ho trovato in quel file...poi non ti arrabbiare, se ti va di aiutarmi fallo, altrimenti va bene lo stesso....grazie

```

***** automake *****

configure.ac:60: installing `./config.sub'

configure.ac:30: installing `./missing'

configure.ac:30: installing `./install-sh'

configure.ac:60: installing `./config.guess'

GL/glx/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'

configure.ac: installing `./ylwrap'

hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/Makefile.am:30: variable `LNX_EXTRA_SOURCES' is def$

hw/xfree86/os-support/linux/Makefile.am:30: library has `LNX_EXTRA' as canonic $

hw/xfree86/os-support/misc/Makefile.am:11: variable `ILHACK_SOURCES' is defined$

hw/xfree86/os-support/misc/Makefile.am:11: library has `ILHACK' as canonic name$

hw/xfree86/os-support/misc/Makefile.am:8: variable `PORTIO_SOURCES' is defined $

hw/xfree86/os-support/misc/Makefile.am:8: library has `PORTIO' as canonic name $

hw/xfree86/os-support/misc/Makefile.am:2: variable `I386_SOURCES' is defined bu$

hw/xfree86/os-support/misc/Makefile.am:2: library has `I386' as canonic name (p$

configure.ac:35: required file `include/do-not-use-config.h.in' not found

os/Makefile.am:7: variable `SECURERPC_SOURCES' is defined but no program or

os/Makefile.am:7: library has `SECURERPC' as canonic name (possible typo)

os/Makefile.am:6: variable `K5AUTH_SOURCES' is defined but no program or

os/Makefile.am:6: library has `K5AUTH' as canonic name (possible typo)

os/Makefile.am:8: variable `INTERNALMALLOC_SOURCES' is defined but no program or

os/Makefile.am:8: library has `INTERNALMALLOC' as canonic name (possible typo)

configure.ac:60: required file `./ltmain.sh' not found

```

----------

## Kernel78

 *manang wrote:*   

> questo è quello che ho trovato in quel file...poi non ti arrabbiare, se ti va di aiutarmi fallo, altrimenti va bene lo stesso....grazie

 

Si, scusa tu, il fatto che io percepisca il tuo messaggio come una presa in giro è solo un problema mio quindi evito di risponderti.

Scusa se ti ho offeso arrabbiandomi.

----------

## .:chrome:.

la questione è che trattandosi di un overlay è anche difficile (per quanto riguarda me in particolare, è assolutamente impossibile) risponderti o aiutarti.

se scegli di usare software testato e conosciuto, è un conto, ma se decidi di puntare su soluzioni sconosciute, non adottate dalla massa degli utenti, è difficile trovare qualcuno che ti possa aiutare. il problema è questo

----------

## misterwine

Perchè non provi ad usare aiglx al posto di xgl?!

qui trovi una bella guida:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

----------

## cloc3

 *manang wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> configure.ac:60: required file `./ltmain.sh' not found
> ...

 

```

s939 ~ # equery b ltmain.sh

[ Searching for file(s) ltmain.sh in *... ]

dev-lang/php-5.1.6-r6 (/usr/lib64/php5/lib/php/build/ltmain.sh)

dev-libs/apr-0.9.12 (/usr/share/apr-0/build/ltmain.sh)

sys-devel/gettext-0.15 (/usr/share/doc/gettext/examples/hello-c++-kde/admin/ltmain.sh)

sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22 (/usr/share/libtool/libltdl/ltmain.sh)

sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22 (/usr/share/libtool/ltmain.sh)

```

probabilmente c'è un problema di compatibilità con le tue libtool, oppure il configure del sorgente ha qualche problema.

magari prova a modificare quellla linea 60.

come dicono gli altri (il tono, però, non lo condivido), il problema di fondo è l'uso di un'overlay di portage con software non supportato.

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da manang con questo.

Per favore, non postate richieste di aiuto sul forum principale quando si tratta di overlay, grazie  :Smile: 

----------

